# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  έχω χάσει την πίστη μου στον Χριστό σχεδον όλη και ανησυχώ για τον θάνατο.

## Epitheoritis

Βρισκω παρηγορια στον Χριστό αλλά ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.

Ανσηυχω για το τι υπαρχει μετα τον θάνατο. 

Θα ξαναδουμε τους αγαπημενους μας? ακομη και τιποτα να μην υπάρχει, η σκεψη ότι οι αγαπημενοι μας ειναι τιποτα με θλιβει πολυ. επισης, σκεφτομαι και αν ειναι σε εναν κακο μέρος (οχι απο καποια θρησκεια απαραιτητα)?


δεν μπορω να το διαχειρστω ολο αυτο.

----------


## giorgos35

> Βρισκω παρηγορια στον Χριστό αλλά ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.
> 
> Ανσηυχω για το τι υπαρχει μετα τον θάνατο. 
> 
> Θα ξαναδουμε τους αγαπημενους μας? ακομη και τιποτα να μην υπάρχει, η σκεψη ότι οι αγαπημενοι μας ειναι τιποτα με θλιβει πολυ. επισης, σκεφτομαι και αν ειναι σε εναν κακο μέρος (οχι απο καποια θρησκεια απαραιτητα)?
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να το διαχειρστω ολο αυτο.


Γιατι τα σκέφτεσαι ολα αυτα??η γιατι τα σκέφτεσαι τοσο εντονα??
Εννοείτε οτι υπάρχει χριστιανισμος και εννοείται υπάρχει θεος και ο Χριστός..μην αμφιβάλεις καθολου γιαυτο ο καθενας λεει το κοντο του και το μακρη του..
Το που θα παει ο καθενας το ξερει παρα μονον ο θεος και κανενας αλλος..
Οσο αφορα αν θα βλεπουμε τους αγαπημένους μας η αν θα ριναστε μαζι η αν ειναι σε ωραιο μερος η οχι και παλι ο θεος το ξερει αυτο...αλλα παιζει ρολο το τι εχει κανει ο καθενας 
...η πραξεις μας μετρανε..

----------


## nikos2

> ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.
> 
> .


τυπε εχεις δικιο. 
να γινεις μουσουλμανος να βρεις την υγεια σου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ολες οι θρησκείες βασίζονται στο φοβο
Ψαξε καλύτερα και το να μη πιστεύεις δεν ειναι κάτι κακο

----------


## terhs88

Είχα μεταθανάτια εμπειρία..
Να μην χάνεις πότε την πίστη σου να την κρατάς και να προσεύχεσαι να σου δίνει έλεος ο κύριος .. 
Υπάρχει και είναι ζωντανός και περιμένει να του ανοίξεις την καρδιά σου για να σε πάρει από το σκοτάδι και να σε καθοδηγήσει στο φως.. δες τι γίνετε γύρο σου πολεμούν όλοι τον Χριστό και διοκοντε .. είδες τι κάναν ούτε Πάσχα μας άφησαν να κάνουμε γιατί τους ενοχλεί ο Χριστός οι αντίχριστοι το γνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχει .. εσύ γιατί να αμφιβάλεις;; Δες γύρο σου όλα είναι ένα θαύμα είναι όλα χτιστά από τον λόγο του Θεού .. να μην αμφιβάλεις καθόλου .. τα χρόνια μας θα τελειώσουνε αργά η γρήγορα όλα αυτά που ζούμε είναι πρόσχερα και δεν μας ανικοι τίποτα .. 
Κατέβηκε ο κύριος από τον ουρανό και έγινε θυσία για εμάς γιατί τόσο μας αγαπάει και πηρε όλες της αμαρτίες μας πάνω του και άνοιξαν οι πύλες της βασιλείας του για εμάς ..για να ζήσουμε αιώνια με αυτόν .. ο δε διάβολος μας βάζει λογισμούς για να τον αμφισβητούμε . Υπάρχει ο κύριος και ζούσε με και ζει και θα ζει στους αιώνες τον αιώνων ..
ΖΕΙ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΆΜΕΩΝ..



> Βρισκω παρηγορια στον Χριστό αλλά ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.
> 
> Ανσηυχω για το τι υπαρχει μετα τον θάνατο. 
> 
> Θα ξαναδουμε τους αγαπημενους μας? ακομη και τιποτα να μην υπάρχει, η σκεψη ότι οι αγαπημενοι μας ειναι τιποτα με θλιβει πολυ. επισης, σκεφτομαι και αν ειναι σε εναν κακο μέρος (οχι απο καποια θρησκεια απαραιτητα)?
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να το διαχειρστω ολο αυτο.

----------


## Epitheoritis

μπορεις να μου πεις την εμπειρια σου?

----------


## plants

Καλησπέρα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πιστέψει ή όχι στο Χριστό. Δεν υποχρεώνεται να πιστέψει. 

Αλλά υπάρχει ο Χριστός και ο διάβολος υπάρχει. Η κόλαση είναι ετοιμασμένη για το διάβολο και τους δαίμονες όχι για τους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί να συμβεί όμως και κάποιοι άνθρωποι να πάνε στην κόλαση επειδή δεν εξομολογήθηκαν ή δεν έκαναν καλά έργα ή δεν ξέρω ίσως για άλλους λόγους.

Ο διάβολος είναι μεγάλος εχθρός του ανθρώπου και έχει δύναμη και θέλει να πάρει μαζί του όσους πιο πολλούς μπορεί στην κόλαση.

Προσοχή από αιρετικούς μην μπλέξει κάποιος, δηλαδή καθολικούς, προτεστάντες κτλ. ή από αιρετικές απόψεις. Η Ορθοδοξία είναι η σωστή πίστη, αφού και θαύματα έχει και Αγίους και δεν έχει αιρετικές απόψεις. Αν διαβάσει κάποιος εκκλησιαστική ιστορία θα το διαπιστώσει.

Έχει και μάρτυρες η Ορθοδοξία. Άνθρωποι που πέρασαν μαρτύρια, βασανιστήρια, διωγμούς και έδωσαν τη ζωή τους για να μην προδώσουν και να μην αρνηθούν το Χριστό. 

Είναι λίγο παρεξηγημένα και μπερδεμένα μάλλον τα θέματα αυτά από πολλούς.

Από ότι γνωρίζω αν προλάβει κάποιος να εξομολογηθεί, πει τις αμαρτίες του , πάει στον Παράδεισο. Ίσως αν γίνεται χρειάζεται να κοινωνήσει επιπλέον. 

Για τους κεκοιμημένους(νεκρούς) μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει προσευχή, να κάνει μνημόσυνα μέσα στο έτος, να μνημονεύονται από ιερέα τα ονόματα στον ιερό ναό(εκκλησία), ακόμη μπορεί νομίζω κάνοντας ελεημοσύνη να βοηθήσει τους κεκοιμημένους ιδιαίτερα τους συγγενείς του. 

Μερικοί άνθρωποι έχουν ζήσει μεταθανάτιες εμπειρίες. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις είτε βιβλία για αυτό είτε να ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ.

Βασικά είναι να μην αμαρτάνει κάποιος, εφόσον γνωρίζει ποιες είναι οι αμαρτίες, να εξομολογείται, να κοινωνεί αν έχει εξομολογηθεί και του επιτρέψει ο πνευματικός του πατέρας, να προσεύχεται, να νηστεύει, να πηγαίνει στην εκκλησία τουλάχιστον κάθε Κυριακή. Εϊναι και άλλα αυτά είναι τα πιο βασικά.

Δεν είναι πολύ δύσκολο νομίζω να πάει κάποιος στον Παράδεισο. Χρειάζεται προσοχή πάντως και πνευματικό αγώνα νομίζω.


Θεραπεία γίνεται, χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον όμως αγαθή θέληση και πίστη.

----------


## plants

> Ολες οι θρησκείες βασίζονται στο φοβο
> Ψαξε καλύτερα και το να μη πιστεύεις δεν ειναι κάτι κακο


Βασικά είναι αμάρτημα να μη πιστεύει κάποιος στο Χριστό. Λέγεται απιστία. Και κολάζεται η ψυχή νομίζω χωρίς εξομολόγηση και μετάνοια αν πεθάνει ο άνθρωπος. Φόβο κολάσεως πρέπει να έχει ο πιστός άνθρωπος, άλλοι φόβοι είναι που βλάπτουν οι δαιμονικοί φόβοι ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## Epitheoritis

Ύπαρχουν αποδειξεις ομως για αυτα τα θαυματα;

----------


## nikos2

> Καλησπέρα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πιστέψει ή όχι στο Χριστό. Δεν υποχρεώνεται να πιστέψει. 
> 
> .


αγαπητε συμφορουμιτη θα ηθελα να σου θυμησω οτι για να μπορεις εσυ σημερα να γραφεις οτι κανεις δεν υποχρεώνεται να πιστέψει. 
χωρις να γινεσαι εχθρος κανενος ουτε επικινδυνος για κανεναν και κανεις να μην δινει σημασια στα λογια σου περισσοτερη απο ολων των υπολοιπων 
επι χιλιαδες χρονια καθιερωθηκε ο υποχρεωτικος νηπιοβαπτισμος, η υποχρεωτικη παρουσια στην εκκλησια καθε κυριακη η απαγορευση των γεννετησιων επαφων το βραδυ του σαββατου, πως θα μπορουσε αλλωστε ο πιστος να ξυπνησει πρωι της κυριακης εαν ολο το σαββατοβραδο πηδουσε την συζυγο του; 
και δημιουργηθηκαν και μερικα νεα επαγγελματα οπως εκεινο που δεν θυμαμε αυτη την στιγμη, του τυπου που παρακολουθουσε ποιος συστηματικα δεν πηγαινε στην εκκλησια και το ανεφερε για να γινει ολικη δημευση της περιουσιας του που καρπωνοταν η τοπικη εκκλησια η που καθοταν και οσφραινοταν ποιος γειτονας ειχε αναψει θυμιαμα στο χωραφι η εκανε ξορκι με καρβουνο για να τον παρει και να τον σηκωσει και αυτον.....
αυτα τα εγραψα μιας και ειναι μερος της ιστοριας μας για να μην τα ξεχναμε

----------


## plants

> Ύπαρχουν αποδειξεις ομως για αυτα τα θαυματα;


Τα θαύματα ή τα μαθαίνεις από άλλους ή τα ζεις. Ποια άλλη απόδειξη εννοείς? πχ και ολόκληρη η κτίση θαύμα είναι. Ο ήλιος, η γη, τα αστέρια, το φως του ήλιου, ο αέρας, οι άνθρωποι, τα βουνά, οι θάλασσες, όλα αυτά θαύματα είναι. Έγιναν με τη δύναμη του Θεού. 

Αυτοί οι επιστήμονες με το γνωστό ως "διαφωτισμό" οι Ευρωπαίοι ίσως να σε έχουν μπερδέψει. Μερικοί από αυτούς λένε ότι είναι η φύση ή κάτι τέτοιο. Και ας ρωτήσουμε: Και που έχει η φύση από μόνη της δυνάμεις για να φτιάξει όλα αυτά? Δεν έχει. Η κτίση χτίστηκε από το Θεό. 

Στην εποχή μας δυστυχώς, η λογική κλόνισε την πίστη και γέμισε τις ψυχές με αμφιβολίες. Έτσι, επόμενο είναι να στερούμαστε τα θαύματα, γιατί το θαύμα ζείται και δεν εξηγείται. (Άγιος Παϊσιος ο Αγιορείτης)

Αυτοί οι βουδιστές και ινδουιστές που κάνουν διάφορα σαν μαγικά, που σπάνε πέτρες και άλλα, με τη δύναμη του διαβόλου τα κάνουν, γιατί και ο διάβολος έχει δύναμη, πολύ λιγότερη από του Θεού. Αφού ο Θεός είναι παντοδύναμος μπορεί να κάνει τα πάντα. 

Κάπου διάβασα ότι ήταν ένας βουδιστής που έκανε με τη δύναμη του διαβόλου διάφορα τεχνάσματα , πήγε στον Άγιο Πα'ί'σιο , ο 'Αγιος Πα'ί'σιος σταύρωσε μία πέτρα και δεν μπορούσε να τη σπάσει ο βουδιστής. Ήταν αδύναμος ο διάβολος μπροστά στο σταυρό. https://megalipanagiathivon.gr/2018/...%CE%BF-%CE%B8/ 

Ο Άγιος Πα'ί'σιος είχε κάνει και άλλα θαύματα και συνεχίζει να κάνει μετά το θάνατό του, είναι 'Αγιος που εκοιμήθη το 1994.

----------


## Epitheoritis

και πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι αυτά είναι αλήθεια? και σε άλλη θρησκεία αν ψάξεις φαντάζομαι θα δεις παρόμοια περιστατικά.


επίσης, αν κάποιος που έχει άλλη θρησκεία, βλέπει θαύματα πλάνης, δεν ειναι δικό του το φταίξιμο. Αν μεγαλώσεις σε κάποια χώρα όπως στο Θιβέτ και σου μάθουν απο μικρό μια άλλη θρησκεία και μέσα από θαύματα (ακομη και αν ειναι του διαβόλου) πειστείς ότι αυτή είναι η αληθινή θρησκεία, το φταίξιμο δεν ειναι δικο σου.


Δηλαδή, πως ένας άνθρωπος μεγαλωμένος σε άλλη θρησκεία να σκεφτεί ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι λάθος? ακομη και αν κάνει λάθος δηλαδη, δεν ειναι λογικο να μην το καταλάβει? Αν η ιστορια με το Θιβετ είναι αληθινή τότε ήταν τυχερός αυτος ο ανθρωπος που γνώρισε τον Παισιο. Τί γινεται ομως με αλλους ανθρωπους που δεν γνώρισαν τον Παισιο?

Θα καούν στην κόλαση επειδή έτυχε να έχουν άληλ θρησκεία στην οποία έτυχε να γίνουν θαύματα και να πιστέψουν ακόμη πιο πολύ και έτυχε αυτά τα θαύματα να είναι από τον διάβολο?


Για αυτό δεν εχω εμπιστοσύνη στο τί λενε οι άνθρωποι. Ο καθένας θα το παρουσιάσει με εναν δικό του τρόπο που θα στέκει. Ο καθένας νομίζε ότι η δικιά του θρησκεία είναι η σωστή. Αν ο Θεός ήθελε να πιστέψουμε μονο στον Χριστιανισμό, γιατί να επιτρέψει τον διάβολο να κάνει θαύματα? Μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ύπουλο να αφήνεις θαύματα στον διάβολο και πολλές θρησκείες να υπάρχουν και μετά να στέλνεις κόσμο στην κόλαση επειδή έκαναν λάθος επιλογή.


Για αυτό και χάνω την πίστη μου. Και πολυ συχνά βλέπω τον φόβο της κόλασης σαν επιχείρημα. Αυτό και μόνο κανει τον Χριστιανισμό να είναι κάτι υποπτο. Δεν τον απορριπτω, απλα χρησιμοποιώ την κριτική μου σκέψη. Και όχι μην ακούσω ότι οποιος χρησιμοποιεί κριτική σκέψη σε αυτα που του λένε (πιστευε και μη ερευνα) ειναι πλάνη από τον διάβολο. 

Αυτός ο τροπος σκέψης πιο πολυ "ριχνει' τον Χριστιανισμό παρα τον φωτίζει. Και γιατί κάθε φορά πρέπει πάντα να πιστεύουμε στα λεγόμενα άλλων? Ακόμη και ο Χριστιανισμός να είναι η σωστή θρησκεία, ήταν τυχερός που ο Γιωργάκης έζησε ένα θαύμα με την πέτρα. Εμείς όμως? Γιατί ετσι εύκολα να το πιστέψουμε? Και τι θα γίνει με ένα σωρο άλλους ανθρώπους που δεν έζησαν αυτό το θαύμα με την πέτρα?

Aπλα αυτο που δεν μου στέκει είναι ότι η κατάληξης της ψυχής (παράδεισος ή κολαση) βασίζεται τόσο πολύ στην πίστη και στα λεγόμενα άλλων ενω είναι πολυ φυσικο κάποιος για τον Χ,Ψ λόγο να μην έχει πίστη. Οπότε εμενα ολο αυτό μου μοιάζει λίγο σαν τζόγος.

Δηλαδή, πολλές θρησκείες/παραδόσεις και αν σε πλανέψουν με μια άλλη θρησκεία ή χάσεις την πίστη σου στον Χριστιανισμό, τότε θα κάεις αιώνια στην κόλαση. Ε όχι αυτό δεν μου στέκει.

----------


## plants

> και πως μπορώ να ξέρω ότι αυτά είναι αλήθεια? και σε άλλη θρησκεία αν ψάξεις φαντάζομαι θα δεις παρόμοια περιστατικά.
> 
> 
> επίσης, αν κάποιος που έχει άλλη θρησκεία, βλέπει θαύματα πλάνης, δεν ειναι δικό του το φταίξιμο. Αν μεγαλώσεις σε κάποια χώρα όπως στο Θιβέτ και σου μάθουν απο μικρό μια άλλη θρησκεία και μέσα από θαύματα (ακομη και αν ειναι του διαβόλου) πειστείς ότι αυτή είναι η αληθινή θρησκεία, το φταίξιμο δεν ειναι δικο σου.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή, πως ένας άνθρωπος μεγαλωμένος σε άλλη θρησκεία να σκεφτεί ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι λάθος? ακομη και αν κάνει λάθος δηλαδη, δεν ειναι λογικο να μην το καταλάβει? Αν η ιστορια με το Θιβετ είναι αληθινή τότε ήταν τυχερός αυτος ο ανθρωπος που γνώρισε τον Παισιο. Τί γινεται ομως με αλλους ανθρωπους που δεν γνώρισαν τον Παισιο?
> 
> Θα καούν στην κόλαση επειδή έτυχε να έχουν άληλ θρησκεία στην οποία έτυχε να γίνουν θαύματα και να πιστέψουν ακόμη πιο πολύ και έτυχε αυτά τα θαύματα να είναι από τον διάβολο?
> ...


Καλημέρα. Κάπου λέει αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Απόστολος Παύλος πως άλλοι άνθρωποι που δε γνώρισαν τον Χριστό θα κριθούν με βάση το νόμο της συνειδήσεως. Δηλαδή πχ κάποιος σε όλη του τη ζωή ζούσε με καλά έργα δίχως να αμαρτάνει, και τον συμβούλευε η συνείδησή του τι να κάνει και τι όχι και υπάκουε, αλλά δε γνώρισε ούτε άκουσε για το Χριστό. Αυτός θα κριθεί διαφορετικά σε σχέση με κάποιον που γνώρισε το Χριστό και πιθανόν να πάει και στον Παράδεισο. 

Ωστόσο σήμερα συμβαίνει σε πολλά μέρη κάτι άλλο. Πολλοί είναι καθολικοί, προτεστάντες και δε δέχονται την Ορθοδοξία, παρόλο που γνωρίζουν για αυτήν. 

Όσον αφορά το θέμα της κολάσεως, για αυτούς που ίσως δεν τα καταφέρουν και κολαστούν, αυτοτιμωρούνται με βάση το πως έζησαν. Οι ίδιοι με βάση το τι έκαναν και το πως έζησαν θα αυτοτιμωρούνται. 

Πάντως αν κάποιος εξομολογηθεί μπορεί να πάει στον Παράδεισο. Απλό δεν είναι? Εξομολόγηση κάνει, λέει τις αμαρτίες του στον ιερέα, συγχωρείται από τον Θεό και πάει στον Παράδεισο.

Ίσως μερικοί να μην προλαβαίνουν να εξομολογηθούν και φεύγουν ανεξομολόγητοι και ύστερα κολάζονται. Αν συμβαίνει αυτό. 

Η μετά θάνατον ζωή υπάρχει. Αν διαβάσεις, κάποτε ο διάβολος ήταν άγγελος που λεγόταν εωσφόρος μετά έπεσε σε υπερηφάνεια γιατί ήθελε να γίνει ίσος με το Θεό και έγινε διάβολος και κακός. Ο Θεός στην αρχή εποίησε ουρανό και γη και αργότερα τον άνθρωπο. Ο άνθρωπος ήταν μέσα στον Παράδεισο και ζούσε εκεί. Μετά έπεσε ο άνθρωπος αφού έκανε παρακοή σε αυτά που του είπε ο Θεός και δοκίμασε από τον καρπό του δέντρου εκείνου που αναφέρεται στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη αφού τον παρέσυρε ο διάβολος και έχασε τον Παράδεισο. 

Και έτσι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι βρισκόμαστε στην γη όσοι ζούμε και όχι στον Παράδεισο. Σκοπός είναι να ζήσουμε τον Παράδεισο και να κερδίσουμε τον Παράδεισο. Η κόλαση είναι για το διάβολο και τους δαίμονες, αφού δε θέλουν να μετανοήσουν ο διάβολος και οι δαίμονες και να πάνε στον Παράδεισο, οπότε θα πάνε στην κόλαση. Όαοι άνθρωποι κάνουν τα έργα του σκότους και του διαβόλου και φύγουν ανεξομολόγητοι και αμετανόητοι νομίζω θα πάνε στην κόλαση.

----------


## Epitheoritis

και γιατι για να συγχωρεθεις πρέπει να πας σε ιερεα?


εμενα αληθινη μετάνοια, μου μοιάζει πιο πολυ για έναν ο ποιος καταλαβαινει ότι αυτο που κάνει είναι λάθος και το σταματάει, (ειτε έχει πίστη είτε όχι) παρα να πηγαίνει στον ιερέα.


κατα την γνώμη μου, αμα κάποιος που λέει ψέματα αναγνωρίζει ότ ειναι λάθος και απλα σταματάει να το κάνει, αυτη ή αλλαγή δειχνει μετάνοια αληθινη.

----------


## plants

Οι άνθρωποι είχαν μία κίνηση που αναζητούσαν το Θεό και μερικοί από αυτούς έφτιαχναν είδωλα και προσκυνούσαν είδωλα και τα λάτρευαν. Αλλά, ο Θεός αποκαλύφθηκε σε μερικούς ανθρώπους και Τον γνωρίζουμε από εκεί ότι είναι ένας, μοναδικός και δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι θεοί εκτός από Αυτόν. Η κίνηση δηλαδή ήταν από το Θεό προς τους ανθρώπους, αποκαλύφθηκε σε προφήτες και άλλους ανθρώπους.

Είναι και το θέμα της κατηχήσεως, δηλαδή πολλοί άνθρωποι πιθανόν δεν έχουν κατηχηθεί για να γνωρίζουν τα εκκλησιαστικά θέματα και τα θέματα της πίστεως.

----------


## plants

> και γιατι για να συγχωρεθεις πρέπει να πας σε ιερεα?
> 
> 
> εμενα αληθινη μετάνοια, μου μοιάζει πιο πολυ για έναν ο ποιος καταλαβαινει ότι αυτο που κάνει είναι λάθος και το σταματάει, (ειτε έχει πίστη είτε όχι) παρα να πηγαίνει στον ιερέα.
> 
> 
> κατα την γνώμη μου, αμα κάποιος που λέει ψέματα αναγνωρίζει ότ ειναι λάθος και απλα σταματάει να το κάνει, αυτη ή αλλαγή δειχνει μετάνοια αληθινη.


Νομίζω η απάντηση βρίσκεται στην Καινή Διαθήκη, πιθανόν στο Ευαγγέλιο για αυτό που ρωτάς σχετικά με τη συγχώρηση αμαρτιών. Χρειάζονται ειδικά άτομα που έχουν τη δυνατότητα μέσα από αυτούς να γίνεται συγχώρεση αμαρτιών. Δε γίνεται οποιοσδήποτε άνθρωπος να γίνει όργανο του Θεού και να συγχωρούνται από αυτόν αμαρτίες. Χρειάζεται να είναι πνευματικός πατερας.

----------


## Epitheoritis

Νομίζω υπάρχει και εδάφιο που ο Χριστός είπε πατέρα να αποκαλούν μόνο τον Θεό. Πως γινεται λοιπον όλοι να αποκαλουν πατερ τους ιερεις? θα μου πεις, είναι σαν εκπροσωποι του ίσως. αλλά πάλι δεν ξερω. Γενικα η χριστιανική παράδοση, υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να έχει κάνει κάποια λάθη. οχι συγκεκριμένα η ορθοδοξία αλλα γενικά ολες οι παραδόσεις. Πχ κάποιος είχε πει οτι το 1500 πιστευαν ότι η γυναικα δεν έχει ψυχή. ειχα διαβάσει επίσης ότι η εξομολόγηση πρεέπει να γινεται δημόσια. αυτα άλλαξαν. επισης η εκκλησια απερριπτε την εξελιξη, τωρα την δέχεται. αυτο δείχνει ότι ακόμη και η ορθοδοξία κάνει λάθη.

το θέμα είναι ότι όταν μεγαλώνεις με κάποιον τρόπο, ακόμη και αν είναι λάθος, αμα σε εχουν πείσει με επιχειρηματα ότι αυτό είανι το σωστό και βλέπεις πολλούς ανθρώπους γυρω σου να πιστεύουν το ίδιο, ακόμη και λάθος να κάνεις, δυσκολα θα αλλάξεις για το σωστό γιατι πολυ απλά για σένα το λάθος είανι το σωστό.

πχ ένας Καθολικός είχε πει ότι ο καθολικισμός είναι η σωστή θρησκεία και μάλιστα, εννόησε ότι θα ήθελε οι αιρετικοί να καούν. Ένας μουσουλμάνος σto reddit προσπαθούσε να αποδείξει με τις γραφές για ποιό λόγο ο Χριστός δεν ήταν ο μεσσίας. και είχε ένα ωραιο, οργανωμένο ποστ με επιχειρήματα. Προφανως, αυτό δεν το έκανε από κακία. Απλά πιστεύει πολυ σε αυτο που πιστεύει (γιατι για αυτον ειναι το σωστο) και ήθελε να το μοιραστεί.

Επίσης, υπάρχουν Χριστιανοί που πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι σωστό να προσευχόμαστε σε Αγίους γιατι είναι σαν ειδωλολατρεία κάτι τέτοιο. Υπάρχουν Χριστιανοί που ακόμη και αν ακούσουν για την ορθοδοξλια θα την θεωρήσουν λάθος. άλλοι απλα δεν τους ενδιάφερει, πιστευουν ο καθενας κάνει αυτο που μπορεί.


Εχω διαβάσει ανθρωπους να λενε ότι θέλουν να εξομολογούνται μόνο με προσευχή μόνοι τους και όχι στον ιερέα. Και αμα τους εξηγήσεις για ποιο λόγο είναι λάθος, έχουν επιχειρήμα που θα προσπαθουν μετά να πείσουν εσένα ότι κάνεις λάθος (γιατι έτσι εχουν μάθει)


δεν νομίζω ο Θεός ότι θα στείλει στην κόλαση αυτους τους ανθρώπους για τα λάθη τους, γιατι αυτοι τα βλέπουν ως σωστά.

Ακόμη και στην δικια μου περίπτωση που ακόμη ασχολούμαι με τον Χριστιανισμό, παρόλο που έχω έντονες αμφιβολίες, νομίζω θα με συγχωρέσει. Γιατι πολύ απλά, τον ψάχνω και προσπαθώ να τηρώ κάποιους κανόνες του. οσο μου επιτρέπει η πίστη που έχω και η ψυχική μου υγεία νομίζω κάνω αυτο που μπορώ. και αργότερα, ίσως μπορέσω κατι παραπανω. θα δείξει.


Σε καμια περίπτωση όμως, όπως ειμαι τώρα, δεν μπορώ να λέω "ο Χριστός ειναι 100% αληθινός και θα αρχίσω να μιλάω για αυτόν και σε άλλους". Δεν μπορω να το κάνω γιατί η πίστη μου απλα δεν είναι τοσο δυνατή ακόμη. Κάποιοι μπορει να το θεωρήσουν τίμιο και αρκετό αυτό. κάποιιοι μπορεί να το θεωρήσουν ότι δεν είναι αρκετό και ότι πρέπει να βιαστω και να βρω την πίστη μου.

----------


## plants

«Μακάριοι οι μη ιδόντες και πιστεύσαντες» (Ιω. 20, 29) , 

Ος εάν εμέ δέξηται, δέχεται τον αποστείλαντά με. [Όποιος θα δεχτεί Εμένα, δέχεται τον Πατέρα, που Με έστειλε στον κόσμο.] (ΚατάΛουκάν 9,48) , 

Ο μη τιμών τον υιόν ου τιμά τον πατέρα τον πέμψαντα αυτόν. [Εκείνος που δεν τιμά τον Υιόν, δεν τιμά ούτε τον Πατέρα, ο Οποίος Τον έστειλε στον κόσμο.] (ΚατάΙωάννην 5,23)

Ο πιστεύων εις εμέ ου πιστεύει εις εμέ, αλλ' εις τον πέμψαντά με. [Εκείνος που πιστεύει σε Μένα, δεν πιστεύει σε Μένα, αλλά στον Θεόν που Με έστειλε.] (ΚατάΙωάννην 12,44)

Εφανερώθη ο Υιός του Θεού, ίνα λύση τα έργα του Διαβόλου. [Φανερώθηκε στον επίγειο κόσμο ο Υιός του Θεού, ο Χριστός, για να καταργήσει τα έργα του διαβόλου.] (Α' Ιωάννου 3,8)

Εν αυτώ κατοικεί παν το πλήρωμα της θεότητος σωματικώς. [Σ' αυτόν (τον Χριστόν), μέσα στο σώμα Του, κατοικεί ολόκληρη η Θεότητα.] (Προς Κολοσσαείς 2,9)

----------


## Epitheoritis

ναι αλλα υπάρχουν και άλλες γραφές από άλλες θρησκειες που οπως εσυ τα γράφεις για να υποστηριξεις τον ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟ, έτσι και κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να τα βάλει για να υποστηριξει την δικια του θρησκεια.

----------


## plants

Τι εννοείς? Ο Χριστός υπήρξε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει. Ποιος άλλος ήταν άνθρωπος και Θεός μαζί? Κανένας άλλος. Μόνο ο Χριστός. Που γίνονται θαύματα με τη δύναμη του Χριστού? Μόνο στην Ορθοδοξία.

----------


## Epitheoritis

υπάρχουν και άλλες γραφές από άλλες θρησκείες. πχ Ισλαμ, Ινδουισμος. Δεν το λεω για να σου κάνω επίθεση αλλα απλα σου λέω οτι υπάρχουν και άλλες θρησκείες/παραδόσεις/γραφές οπου οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν ότι έχουν την αληθινή θρησκεία, όπως εσυ πιστεύεις για την ορθοδοξία.

----------


## plants

Η Ορθοδοξία νομίζω λέει ότι οι άλλες θρησκείες πιστεύουν και λατρεύουν δαιμόνια. Το ισλάμ αν διαβάσεις νομίζω δε δέχεται το Χριστό ως Θεό. Και ο Μωάμεθ που θεωρείται προφήτης, λένε ότι του εμφανίστηκε ένας αρχάγγελος αλλά ήταν όντως αρχάγγελος? Αν ήταν δαίμονας? Δηλαδή αν του εμφανίστηκε δαιμόνιο? Γιατί ο διάβολος μπορεί να πάρει τη μορφή αγγέλου φωτός.

----------


## plants

Αν θέλεις διάβασε κείμενα ή βιβλία από την Ορθοδοξία για να βρεις απαντήσεις σχετικά με τις άλλες θρησκείες και γιατί είναι λανθασμένες. Δηλαδή έχουν γραφεί σχετικά με τον ινδουισμό, το βουδισμό, το ισλάμ και άλλες θρησκείες σε Ορθόδοξα κείμενα και λένε γιατί είναι λάθος.

Και ο ινδουιστής ή ο ισλαμιστής αν είναι και κάνει μαγικά , θα ηττηθεί από το σταυρό, είναι αδύναμος, αφού τα δαιμόνια είναι αδύναμα μπροστά στο σταυρό.

----------


## VictoriaSkG

Καλημερα και απο μενα , διαβασα με προσοχη τα οσα εχετε εναποθεσει , η αληθεια ειναι πως και εγω ταλανιζομαι αναμεσα στην πιστη στον Χριστο , τον οποιο αγαπαω και την αθεοσυνη στην οποια ομως φοβαμαι πως τεινω τελικα να πιστεψω καθως αναλογιζομενη ολα οσα μας εχουνε μεταλαμπαδευσει οι εμπειριες της ζωης αλλα και τα πιστευω των γονεων μας , ειτε ηταν τελικα ισχυρη , ειτε μονο μεσα στα ορια του καθωσπρεπισμου μιας κοινωνιας αμιγως πατριαρχικης δομημενης σχεδον απο τα γενοφασκια της . Ειναι κοινο μυστικο πως οι περισσοτερες θρησκειες , συμπεριβαλομενης και την ορθοδοξιας , απαρτιζονται απο αγραφους και γραμμενους ηθικους νομους και κανονες οι οποοι πανω κατω μοιαζουν μεταξυ τους , σε μια προσπαθεια να τιθασευσουν τις ανθρωπινες νοοτροπιες και να τις ενταξουν μεσα σε καλουπια ηθικοσυνης , πραγμα που δεν ειναι και τοσο λαθος καθως αν και εφοσον εκλειψει η πηγαια ηθικη απο τον ανθρωπινο νου μπορει να δημιουργησει τερατα και να υποπεσει σε παρα πολλα ατοπηματα αδικοντας ανειπωτα το συνανθρωπο του . Βεβαια η πηγαια ηθικη δεν χρειαζεται καλουπια και θρησκευτικα σωματα ωστε να εκδηλωθει . Επειτα απο μια μακρυχρονια παλη με αρκετα σοβαρα ψυχολογικα προβληματα τα οποια υπηρξαν απορροια δυσμενων οικογενειακων καταστασεων στην γονεικη μου οικογενεια εχοντας ουσιαστικα φορτωσει δικα τους λαθη να τα παρω επωμου να πορευομαι μια ολακερη ζωη τρεχοντας σε ψυχιατρους και παλευοντας με τερατα για να μπορεσω να ανταπεξελθω στην ημερα μου και τις απαιτησεις της ζωης μου , ουσα φανερα καλυτερα ακριβως επειδη δεχτηκα να δουλεψω σκληρα με ολοκληρο το ειναι μου μαζι με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη μου ακολουθωντας τον hard way μιας και τα φαρμακα μου μια τα παιρνω , μια οχι αφου πασχω και απο φαρμακοφοβια , δεχομενη πως για ολοκληρη τη ζωη μου θα πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη , αλλα και απο οριακη δεχομενη την πλουσια συμπτωματολογια κανοντας προσπαθειες να βελτιωσω τον εαυτο μου , πορευομαι αρκετα πιο γαληνια και πιο ηρεμη , βεβαια η αδικια που εχω υποστει παντα βρισκεται σε ενα ντουλαπι του νου μου ετοιμη να ξεχυθει αφου δεν μπορω να ξεπερασω πως για χαρη αλλων εγω ταλαιπωρουμαι μια ολοκληρη ζωη . Καπου εκει ερχεται και η αντιπαραθεση μου με τα θεια . Περασα απο πολλα σταδια οσο αφορα την πιστη ... υπηρξα και πιστη , πολυ πιστη , νηστευοντας , επισκεπτομενη Εκκλησιας , κοινωνοντας και ολα αυτα τα θρησκευτικα τελετουργικα για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα της ζωης μου , ενα διαστημα ομως που υπηρξα βαθια δυστυχησμενη ως απορροια ολης αυτης της ασυδωτης καταπιεσης που ηρθε να προστεθει μεσα στα ηδη υπαρχοντα προβληματα μου . Ολα αυτα εκδηλωθηκαν με αυτοτραυματισμους και μια γενναια αποπειρα πυ επιχειρησα πριν τελικα νοιωσω ποσο ματαια λειτουργουσα σε σχεση με την υποτιθεμενη πιστη . Σταδιακα αρχισα να συνειδητοποιω την ουτοπικη ευφορια που υποσχεται η ορθοδοξη πιστη , αφου ομως πρωτα δωσεις ολακερο το ειναι σου και μονο τοτε , εχοντας παντα το φοβο της αδυσώπητης τιμωριας απο το θεικο χερι αν δεν καταφερεις να λειτουργησεις μεσα σε αυτο το εκκλησιαστικο σωμα , το οποιο αστεια αστεια το απαρτιζουν ανθρωποι σαν εμενα και σαν εσας .Για ποια ακριβως ελευθερια μιλαμε τοτε ? για μια ελευθερια που ανταλλασεται με μια θεση στον παραδεισο αλλα αμα δεν τηρηθούν οι νομοι που εχει επιβαλει καποια ανθρωπινη γραφη γραμμενη μεσα στους αιωνες θα πεσεις στα καζανια της κολλασεως τιμωρουμενος μεσα σε μια ατερμονη αιωνιοτητα ? Γιατι τελικα δεν αρκει να ειμαι ενας δικαιος και καλος ανθρωπος που δεν θα αδικω τους συνανθρωπους μου αλλα πρεπει να ειμαι και μια καλη χριστιανη η οποια θα πρεπει να νηστευω συγκεκριμενες ημερες , να απεχω από το σεξ συγκεκριμενες ημερες ή ακομα και να κανω ερωτα με το συντροφο μου σε συγκεκριμενες στασεις αλλιωτικα θεωρουμαι μιασμα ή ***** ή αμαρτωλή . Γιατι το σεξ , ο ερωτας να γινεται αρωγος αμαρτιας ? γιατι η ευχαρίστηση και η σωματικη ικανοποιηση να θεωρειται εφάμιλλη της αμαρτιας ? δεν είναι κατι που εχει χορηγησει η φυση ετσι και αλλιως ? η σεξουαλικη διεγερση και κορυφωση που εκμεει από αυτην ? για ποιο λογο πρεπει να αισθανεται ενοχικα καποιος η καποια όταν παιρνει ικανοποιηση από την ερωτικη πραξη ? ποσοι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν ευνουχιστει με αυτους τους ηθικοπλαστικους τροπους μενοντας ουσιαστικα μια ζωη μεσα στην δυστυχια αφου δεν μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν στις σκληρες απαιτησεις των οσων ζητουνται από τις θρησκειες του κοσμου . Γιατι πρεπει να τελεστει γαμος για να μπορει ο ανθρωπος να λειτουργησει ερωτικα χωρις να πραξει αμαρτια ? τα γιατι που προκυπτουν είναι πραγματικα αναρυθμητα και ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν μπορουν να βρεθουν και οι καταλληλες απαντησεις . Η γυναικα που εχει υποφερει μεσα σε μια συντηρητική αμιγως πατριαρχικη δομημενη κοινωνια , ευτυχως όχι τωρα πια , αλλα στα αποκοιηματα ενός παρελθοντος που εχει στηριχτει σε θεμελιωδης αρχες της ορθοδοξιας αμιγως ρατσιστικης και σεξιστικης νοοτροπιας . Η γυναικα η ακαθαρτη που δεν μπορει να κοινωνησει όταν της συμβαινει το πιο φυσιολογικο πραγμα στον κοσμο με την εμμυνο ρυση , όταν γεννησει εχοντας τα λοχια δεν μπορει να εισελθει καν σε εκκλησια μηπως και τη μολυνει !!!!! , δεν μπορει να μεταβει στο αγιο ορος μηπως και σκανδαλισει το παπαδαριο ( λες και δεν θα εφταιγαν εκεινοι αμα σκανδαλιζοταν αλλα η γυναικα αυτοπροσωπως) , δεν μπορει να επισκεφτει μοναστηρια φορωντας ένα μακρυ παντελονι αλλα με φουσταρια μεχρι τον αστραγαλο και λοιπες αναχρονιστικες και τοσο εκδηλα ανοητες νοοτροπιες οι οποιες όμως φανερωνουν μια πηγαια αντιληψη για το πως εμφανιζεται το γυναικειο φυλο . 
Πως μπορει ένα θεος δικαιου να αφηνει να παθουν κακο μικρα παιδια ? πως μπορει να μην επεμβαινει να σωσει τις αθωες ψυχουλες και τα στερει από τους γονεις τους περνωντας τα. Γιατι πρεπει ο θεος να μας δοκιμαζει ? υποτιθεται πως ειμαστε παιδια του , ποτε δεν θα ζητουσα από τα δικα μου παιδια να δοκιμασω την αγαπη τους , ποτε δεν θα ηθελα να κανουν θυσιες για μενα , ποτε δεν θα ημουν τοσο υπεροπτικη ώστε να τα φορτωσω πικρες ώστε να γινω τοσο πηγαια αδικη μαζι τους ώστε να μαθουν !!! 
Πως μπορει να ταλανιζομαι τοσα χρονια από ψυχολογικα προβληματα για πραγματα που δεν εφταιξα ποτε ? που ηταν ο θεος όταν ετρωγα αστειρευτο ξυλο και κακοποιουμουν σωματικα και λεκτικα από τους ανθρωπους που επελεξαν να με παρουν από ένα ιδρυμα και από τους συγγενεις τους ? 
Ειλικρινα θα ηθελα ανειπωτα να είναι αληθεια η πανεμορφη ιστορια του Χριστου που θυσιαστηκε για εμας , που απανω στο σταυρο του πηρε μαζι του και ολες μας τις αμαρτιες μας , που εδωσε τη ζωη του για να σωθουμε εμεις , όμως νοιωθω πως όλα αυτά αποτελούν ένα τεχνασμα καποιων πονηρων ώστε να μπορουν να μας κρατουν σε μια ταξη και ηθικη που αντικατροπτιζει δικες τους αδυναμιες . 
Όπως και να είναι παντως , δεν μπορω να δεχτω πως ο ιδιος ο Χριστος που πεθανε πανω στο σταυρο του για εμας , είναι εκεινος που συννεταξε με τετοια αυστηροτητα τα ευαγγελια και τις γραφες που ουσιαστικά κουνουν το δαχτυλο σε εμας τα παιδια του . Και που δεν μπορουμε να παρουμε ένα εισητηριο για τον παραδεισο αμα δεν τηρουμε ευλαβικα καθημερινα όλα οσα επιβαλουν τα παπαδαρια και ένα εκκλησιαστικο σωμα που νοσει και καταρεει μερα με τη μερα .

----------


## Epitheoritis

και εγω τα σκεφτομαι αυτα.


σκέφτομαι ότι παρουσιάζουν τον Θεό σαν Θεό αγάπης και ότι μας αγαπάει πολυ περισσότερο από τον πατέρα μας. Πως γίνεται να ζητάς κάποιον να καταπιέζεται σεξουαλικα, να ακολουθεί τον δύσκολο δρόμο του χριστιανισμουύ, να προσεύχεται και να πιστεύει σε κάποιον που δεν του μιλάει? Γιατί ο Θεός αντί να στέλνει άγγελους σε όλους μας, περιμένει απλά να έχουμε πίστη σε Αυτόν μέσα από τα λεγόμενα άλλων που έζησαν πριν πολλά χρόνια.

Είναι σαν να σου λέει κάποιος:

Θα σε βοηθάω με τον τρόπο μου, δεν θα με βλέπεις, δεν θα με ακούς, αλλά επειδή το λένε οι άλλοι, θα πρέπει να πιστεύεις και να λειτουργείς σαν να με βλέπεις και να με ακούς. Αντι να με βλέπεις, θα πιστεύεις στα λεγόμενα άλλων και θα είναι σαν να με βλέπεις.



Αν είανι έτσι και τίθεται το θέμα της πίστης, τότε δεν έχουν οι άλλοι καθε δικαίωμα να επιλέξουν για τον χ,ψ λόγο να ΜΗΝ πιστέψουν? Στα θέματα πίστεως πάντα θα υπάρχουν και άπιστοι. Δηλαδή, το θεωρώ κάτι απόλυτα φυσικό και δικαιολογημένο. 


όταν οι άπιστοι δουν τον Θεό στην κρίση και εξηγήσουν για ποιον λόγο δεν πίστεψαν και ζητήσουν συγνώμη, ο Θεός θα τους συγχωρέσει? Νομίζω οι περίσσοτεροι πιστεύουν ότι δεν θα τους συγχωρέσει. Είναι δηλαδή σαν να σου λέει κάποιος:

"Έπρεπε να πιστέψεις στα λεγόμενα των άλλων όσο δεν με έβλεπες ή ακουγες. Τωρα παρολο που ζητας συγνωμη και με εχεις δει και ξέρεις ότι υπάρχω είναι αργα"

Αυτό έρχεται νομίζω σε αντιφαση με τον πατέρα που αγαπάει πολυ τα παιδιά του. Μου φαίνεται ότι η ζωή είναι σαν ένα παιχνίδι τζόγου.

----------


## VictoriaSkG

> και εγω τα σκεφτομαι αυτα.
> 
> 
> σκέφτομαι ότι παρουσιάζουν τον Θεό σαν Θεό αγάπης και ότι μας αγαπάει πολυ περισσότερο από τον πατέρα μας. Πως γίνεται να ζητάς κάποιον να καταπιέζεται σεξουαλικα, να ακολουθεί τον δύσκολο δρόμο του χριστιανισμουύ, να προσεύχεται και να πιστεύει σε κάποιον που δεν του μιλάει? Γιατί ο Θεός αντί να στέλνει άγγελους σε όλους μας, περιμένει απλά να έχουμε πίστη σε Αυτόν μέσα από τα λεγόμενα άλλων που έζησαν πριν πολλά χρόνια.
> 
> Είναι σαν να σου λέει κάποιος:
> 
> Θα σε βοηθάω με τον τρόπο μου, δεν θα με βλέπεις, δεν θα με ακούς, αλλά επειδή το λένε οι άλλοι, θα πρέπει να πιστεύεις και να λειτουργείς σαν να με βλέπεις και να με ακούς. Αντι να με βλέπεις, θα πιστεύεις στα λεγόμενα άλλων και θα είναι σαν να με βλέπεις.
> 
> ...


Δεν θα μπορουσες να με βρεις πιο συμφωνη σε αυτο . Μηπως τελικα ολα αυτα ειναι αποκοιημητα φαντασιας ανθρωπων και ο Χριστος και Θεος αμα και εφοσον υπαρχει δεν επιτασει τετοιες φαρφαρες και τοσο μα τοσο αδικους περιορισμους ?

----------


## erimitis44

Τι διαβάζω ρε φίλε...Παιδιά ξεφύγετε λίγο από το μεσαίωνα..

----------


## VictoriaSkG

> Τι διαβάζω ρε φίλε...Παιδιά ξεφύγετε λίγο από το μεσαίωνα..


Δεν τα διαβαζεις μονο εδω συμφορουμιτη , εχω δυο φιλες ( καλα παιδια παρααυτα ,παρα πολυ ) ομως εκφερουν ακραιες θρησκευτικες αποψεις γεματες απο φανατισμο και ακραια μισαλλοδοξια . Μην σου πω τι καταιγισμο δεχτηκα απο τη στιγμη που τους ανακοινωσα πως θα κανω το εμβολιο

----------


## erimitis44

> Δεν τα διαβαζεις μονο εδω συμφορουμιτη , εχω δυο φιλες ( καλα παιδια παρααυτα ,παρα πολυ ) ομως εκφερουν ακραιες θρησκευτικες αποψεις γεματες απο φανατισμο και ακραια μισαλλοδοξια . Μην σου πω τι καταιγισμο δεχτηκα απο τη στιγμη που τους ανακοινωσα πως θα κανω το εμβολιο


Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν έχω άτομα στο κοντινό μου περιβάλλον τόσο φανατισμένα ευτυχώς...Εν τω μεταξύ δεν καταλαβαίνω πως συγχέεται το εμβόλιο με την πίστη και τη θρησκεία. Έχω μπερδευτεί...

----------


## VictoriaSkG

> Εγώ ευτυχώς δεν έχω άτομα στο κοντινό μου περιβάλλον τόσο φανατισμένα ευτυχώς...Εν τω μεταξύ δεν καταλαβαίνω πως συγχέεται το εμβόλιο με την πίστη και τη θρησκεία. Έχω μπερδευτεί...


Διοτι εχει βγει η φημη πως εμπεριεχει τσιπακι , ειναι απορροια ερευνων του Βασιλακη θυρα , επιπλεον θεωρουν πως καταλυεται η προσωπικη τους ελευθερια με την επιβολη του και αυτοματως μπαινουν υπονοιες για εμπλοκη αλλων σκοτεινων δυναμεων , αλλα η επισημη δικαιολογια που ακουσα ηταν διοτι ταχα εμπεριεχει μεσα κυτταρα απο εκτρωμενα εμβρυα , κτλ κτλ κτλ

----------


## Bane

Η θεωρία από την πράξη απέχει πάρα πολύ.

Η γνώμη μου είναι πως αν θέλει κανείς να αποβάλει πράγματα που πιστεύει, δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα άλλο, παρά να μπει βαθιά στον ανάλογο χώρο. 

Πιστεύεις πως το τάδε πολιτικό κόμμα ή η τάδε ιδεολογία ή η τάδε θρησκεία είναι όντως η λύση για τα προβλήματα της κοινωνίας μας και πρεσβεύει κάτι αληθινό;

Αν ναι, ασχολήσου ενεργά με το κόμμα, με τη θρησκεία κτλ, γίνε δραστήριο μέλος του χώρου αυτού, γνώρισε καλά όλους που τον αντιπροσωπεύουν, ιεραρχικά, από τη βάση δηλαδή φτάσε μέχρι την κορυφή, και σύντομα θα καταλάβεις αν πρόκειται για κάτι αληθινό ή για μια ακόμα θεωρία.

----------


## Noctis

Προσωπικά πιστεύω στο καλό και στο κακό. Ότι είναι δύο αιώνιες δυνάμεις που παλεύουν. Πιστεύω στις μετενσαρκώσεις. Αλλά απλά επειδή μου αρέσουν σαν θεωρία. Ούτε μπορώ να το αποδείξω ούτε προσπαθώ να πείσω κάποιον για αυτό. Πιστεύω επίσης ότι ανεξαρτήτως θρησκειών το νόημα είναι να αγαπάμε τους γύρω μας. Αυτό προσπάθησε να κάνει ο Χριστιανισμός αλλά χάθηκε με τα εγκλήματα αυτών που έσφαζαν στο όνομα του Χριστού. Και με όλους τους σκοταδιστές που σαν ζόμπι του μεσαίωνα τα έχουν βάλει με αμβλώσεις, γκει και σε τελική απάντηση με τα πάντα.

Μην ψάχνεις απάντηση στη Βίβλό. Το πως δημιουργήθηκε ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να το απαντήσει η φύση και σε μεγάλο βαθμό το έχει κάνει.

----------


## Nikolas73

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα πιστεύω αυτά. Φυσικά και ο χωρισμός από αγαπημένους ανθρώπους λόγω θανάτου είναι θλιβερος. Αν αυτό σε αγχωνει τόσο πολύ σίγουρα η θρησκεία θα σου δώσει παρηγοριά οπότε συνέχισε

----------


## Noctis

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα πιστεύω αυτά. Φυσικά και ο χωρισμός από αγαπημένους ανθρώπους λόγω θανάτου είναι θλιβερος. Αν αυτό σε αγχωνει τόσο πολύ σίγουρα η θρησκεία θα σου δώσει παρηγοριά οπότε συνέχισε


Άλλο παρηγοριά και άλλο ψεύτικες ελπίδες. Επίσης αν υπάρχει κόλαση και παράδεισος και ο αγαπημένος μας πάει στην κόλαση; Πόσο παραδεισένια θα είναι μια αιωνιότητα μακριά του;

----------


## VictoriaSkG

> Άλλο παρηγοριά και άλλο ψεύτικες ελπίδες. Επίσης αν υπάρχει κόλαση και παράδεισος και ο αγαπημένος μας πάει στην κόλαση; Πόσο παραδεισένια θα είναι μια αιωνιότητα μακριά του;


Επισης ο παραδεισος και η κολαση ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει κανεις μας να αποδειξει . Συμφωνα με τη χριστιανικη και ορθοδοξη πιστη αυτη η ζωη ειναι προτετοιμασια για την αιωνια , στην οποια οι καλοι θα πανε στον παραδεισο και οι κακοι στην κολασοι . Βεβαια δεν μας εχουν ενημερωσει πληρως τι εστι καλο και κακο , καθως δεν αρκει να ειμαστε καλοι και δικαοι ανθρωποι , ειναι καθοριστικο να ειμαστε και καλοι χριστιανοι νηστευοντας , απεχοντας απο σωματικες απολαυσεις , προσευχομενοι κτλ κτλ κτλ , μονο ετσι κερδιζουμε το εισητηριο για τον παραδεισο . Βεβαια στο ισλαμ υποσχονται τον παραδεισο επισης οπου οι πιστοι θα απολαμβανουν τις παρθενες κτλ κτλ , η καθε θρησκεια εχει το δικο της παραδεισο αλλα και τη δικη της κολαση . Φοβαμαι , και το λεω πραγματικα με πονο δεδομενης και της καταστασης που επικρατει στη χωρα μας με τους συνανθρωπους μας να εχουν χασει περιουσιες , τα αθωα ζωακια να εχουν χασει τη ζωη τους , πως δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο γερακος που περιμενεις να μας κουνησει το δακτυλο σε καθε παραπτωμα μας . Οι ανθρωποι χρειαζομαστε μια ελπιδα για να μπορουμε να συνεχισοθμε στη ζωη ή για να ανακουφιστουμε χανοντας ενα αγαπημενο μας προσωπο αφου μας λενε οτι θα το ξανασυναντησουμε κτλ κτλ . Μας παρουσιαζουν ενα θεο τιμωρο , καποιον που τιμωρει ακομα και αθωους αδιαφοροντας ουσιαστικα για εκεινους , ναι ενας χριστιανος θα πει πως θα ανταμειφθει στην επομενη ζωη , ομως σε αυτην εδω τι γινεται ? υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ο πατερας μας , ποιος γονεας λειτουργει τοσο αλλαζονικα αλλα και τιμωρητικα απεναντι στα παιδια του???προσωπικα δεν ειδα στη ζωη μου κανεναν ενοχο να πληρωσει , παντα οι αθωοι ειναι εκιενοι που αποδιδουν το βαρυ τιμημα κι αυτο με γεμιζει πονο . Ποση σκληροτητα μπορει να αντεξει μια ανθρωπινη ψυχη , απο ενα δημιουργημα που ουσιαστικα κατασκευαστηκε ωστε να αποδιδει τιμωριες και να κατακεραυνωνει με την αμεριστη σκληροτητα του , τοσο μεγαλη που δεν μπορω να τη διαχειριστω .

----------


## Noctis

> Επισης ο παραδεισος και η κολαση ειναι κατι που δεν μπορει κανεις μας να αποδειξει . Συμφωνα με τη χριστιανικη και ορθοδοξη πιστη αυτη η ζωη ειναι προτετοιμασια για την αιωνια , στην οποια οι καλοι θα πανε στον παραδεισο και οι κακοι στην κολασοι . Βεβαια δεν μας εχουν ενημερωσει πληρως τι εστι καλο και κακο , καθως δεν αρκει να ειμαστε καλοι και δικαοι ανθρωποι , ειναι καθοριστικο να ειμαστε και καλοι χριστιανοι νηστευοντας , απεχοντας απο σωματικες απολαυσεις , προσευχομενοι κτλ κτλ κτλ , μονο ετσι κερδιζουμε το εισητηριο για τον παραδεισο . Βεβαια στο ισλαμ υποσχονται τον παραδεισο επισης οπου οι πιστοι θα απολαμβανουν τις παρθενες κτλ κτλ , η καθε θρησκεια εχει το δικο της παραδεισο αλλα και τη δικη της κολαση . Φοβαμαι , και το λεω πραγματικα με πονο δεδομενης και της καταστασης που επικρατει στη χωρα μας με τους συνανθρωπους μας να εχουν χασει περιουσιες , τα αθωα ζωακια να εχουν χασει τη ζωη τους , πως δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο γερακος που περιμενεις να μας κουνησει το δακτυλο σε καθε παραπτωμα μας . Οι ανθρωποι χρειαζομαστε μια ελπιδα για να μπορουμε να συνεχισοθμε στη ζωη ή για να ανακουφιστουμε χανοντας ενα αγαπημενο μας προσωπο αφου μας λενε οτι θα το ξανασυναντησουμε κτλ κτλ . Μας παρουσιαζουν ενα θεο τιμωρο , καποιον που τιμωρει ακομα και αθωους αδιαφοροντας ουσιαστικα για εκεινους , ναι ενας χριστιανος θα πει πως θα ανταμειφθει στην επομενη ζωη , ομως σε αυτην εδω τι γινεται ? υποτιθεται οτι ειναι ο πατερας μας , ποιος γονεας λειτουργει τοσο αλλαζονικα αλλα και τιμωρητικα απεναντι στα παιδια του???προσωπικα δεν ειδα στη ζωη μου κανεναν ενοχο να πληρωσει , παντα οι αθωοι ειναι εκιενοι που αποδιδουν το βαρυ τιμημα κι αυτο με γεμιζει πονο . Ποση σκληροτητα μπορει να αντεξει μια ανθρωπινη ψυχη , απο ενα δημιουργημα που ουσιαστικα κατασκευαστηκε ωστε να αποδιδει τιμωριες και να κατακεραυνωνει με την αμεριστη σκληροτητα του , τοσο μεγαλη που δεν μπορω να τη διαχειριστω .


Ο κόσμος έχει αλλάξει πολύ από τότε που οι χριστιανικές γραφές δημιουργήθηκαν υποτίθεται με την απόλυτη γνώση. Δεν είμαστε άγρια θηρία δεν χρειαζόμαστε φόβητρο για να μην σκοτώνουμε πχ. Όσοι είναι να σκοτώσουν θα σκοτώσουν. Όσοι από μας δεν κάνουμε φόνο το κάνουμε από το "ου φονεύσεις" ή επειδή κάτι μέσα μας το νιώθει κακό;

Αν κάποιος διαβάσει βιολογία, χημεία και φυσική θα δουν ότι η υπάρχουσα γνώση δείχνει ότι τυχαία σχηματίστηκε κάποια δισ χρόνια πριν ένα νουκλεϊκό οξύ το οποίο κλείστηκε σε μεμβράνη. Μετά έγινε κανονικό κύτταρο, άρχισαν τα κύτταρα να αποκλίνουν μεταξύ τους, απέκτησαν την ιδιότητα να χρησιμοποιούν οξυγόνο και βγήκαν στη στεριά κτλ. Το πιθανότερο τέλος του κόσμου το ορίζει η θερμοδυναμική λέγοντας πως θα τελειώσει όλη η ελεύθερη ενέργεια, τα αστέρια θα σβήσουν και θα βυθιστούμε στο απόλυτο 0 (η χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία που είναι εφικτή). Και λέγεται ότι τότε θα ξαναγίνει το μπιγκ μπανγκ και θα αρχίσει πάλι η διαδικασία.

Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ σύνθετα. Είναι πολύ πιο απλά όλες οι δύσκολες ερωτήσεις να είναι λυμένες και όλες οι γωνίες στρογγυλεμένες. Είναι πιο βολικό χωρίς σκέψη να δέχεσαι ένα κείμενο και να το θεωρείς αλάνθαστο. Η σκέψη δεν είναι το δυνατό σημείο πολλών. Στο Βυζάντιο και το Μεσαίωνα η πρόοδος ήταν ελάχιστη στην επιστήμη γιατί όλα περιστρέφονταν γύρω από τη θρησκεία και γινόταν κυνήγι μαγισσών. Αν όταν πεθάνουμε υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει κάτι δεν το ξέρουμε. Αλλά εφόσον είμαστε εδω, ας δρουμε υπηρετώντας το καλό.

----------


## fishvid

υπάρχουν άλλες γραφές από άλλες θρησκείες που όπως γράφετε για να υποστηρίξετε τον ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟ, έτσι και κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να τις τοποθετήσει για να υποστηρίξει τη δική τους θρησκεία.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Εννοείτε οτι υπάρχει χριστιανισμος και εννοείται υπάρχει θεος και ο Χριστός..μην αμφιβάλεις καθολου ..


Πείσε με ....

----------


## ayurveda13

> Καλησπέρα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πιστέψει ή όχι στο Χριστό. Δεν υποχρεώνεται να πιστέψει. 
> 
> Αλλά υπάρχει ο Χριστός και ο διάβολος υπάρχει. Η κόλαση είναι ετοιμασμένη για το διάβολο και τους δαίμονες όχι για τους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί να συμβεί όμως και κάποιοι άνθρωποι να πάνε στην κόλαση επειδή δεν εξομολογήθηκαν ή δεν έκαναν καλά έργα ή δεν ξέρω ίσως για άλλους λόγους.
> 
> Ο διάβολος είναι μεγάλος εχθρός του ανθρώπου και έχει δύναμη και θέλει να πάρει μαζί του όσους πιο πολλούς μπορεί στην κόλαση.
> 
> Προσοχή από αιρετικούς μην μπλέξει κάποιος, δηλαδή καθολικούς, προτεστάντες κτλ. ή από αιρετικές απόψεις. Η Ορθοδοξία είναι η σωστή πίστη, αφού και θαύματα έχει και Αγίους και δεν έχει αιρετικές απόψεις. Αν διαβάσει κάποιος εκκλησιαστική ιστορία θα το διαπιστώσει.
> 
> Έχει και μάρτυρες η Ορθοδοξία. Άνθρωποι που πέρασαν μαρτύρια, βασανιστήρια, διωγμούς και έδωσαν τη ζωή τους για να μην προδώσουν και να μην αρνηθούν το Χριστό. 
> ...


Και ζήσανε αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα ....ξέχασες να γράψεις

----------


## VictoriaSkG

> Και ζήσανε αυτοί καλά και εμείς καλύτερα ....ξέχασες να γράψεις


Συμφωνω απολυτα ... το πανω κειμενο τελει υπο συνεχεις αναιρεσεις των ιδιων των λεγομενων ... οσο για τα θαυματα ? Με ρωτησε ο πεθερος μου αμα πιστευω σε αυτα και απαντησα πως δεν πιστευω σε μια πνευματικη και θρησκευτικη υποσταση των θαυματων αλλα στον ανθρωπο που με την αγαπη που μπορει να εχει στην καρδια του μπορει να δημιουργησει καθημερινα σορια απο αυτα .Αγαπη , αγαπη , αγαπη , κατανοηση , αποδοχη , δικαιοσυνη κτλ κτλ κτλ πρεπει να τελειτε υπο καποιο θρησκευτικο δογμα και εναν τιμωρητικο επουρανιο ωστε να λειτουργειτε ετσι μεσα στη ζωη σας ???

----------


## fishvid

> υπάρχουν άλλες γραφές από άλλες θρησκείες που όπως γράφετε για να υποστηρίξετε τον ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΙΣΜΟ, έτσι και κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να τις τοποθετήσει για να υποστηρίξει τη δική τους θρησκεία.  vidmate save insta


ελπίζω να το καταλάβει ο κόσμος

----------


## ayurveda13

> Καλησπέρα. Κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος να πιστέψει ή όχι στο Χριστό. Δεν υποχρεώνεται να πιστέψει. 
> 
> Αλλά υπάρχει ο Χριστός και ο διάβολος υπάρχει. Η κόλαση είναι ετοιμασμένη για το διάβολο και τους δαίμονες όχι για τους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί να συμβεί όμως και κάποιοι άνθρωποι να πάνε στην κόλαση επειδή δεν εξομολογήθηκαν ή δεν έκαναν καλά έργα ή δεν ξέρω ίσως για άλλους λόγους.
> 
> Ο διάβολος είναι μεγάλος εχθρός του ανθρώπου και έχει δύναμη και θέλει να πάρει μαζί του όσους πιο πολλούς μπορεί στην κόλαση.
> 
> Προσοχή από αιρετικούς μην μπλέξει κάποιος, δηλαδή καθολικούς, προτεστάντες κτλ. ή από αιρετικές απόψεις. Η Ορθοδοξία είναι η σωστή πίστη, αφού και θαύματα έχει και Αγίους και δεν έχει αιρετικές απόψεις. Αν διαβάσει κάποιος εκκλησιαστική ιστορία θα το διαπιστώσει.
> 
> Έχει και μάρτυρες η Ορθοδοξία. Άνθρωποι που πέρασαν μαρτύρια, βασανιστήρια, διωγμούς και έδωσαν τη ζωή τους για να μην προδώσουν και να μην αρνηθούν το Χριστό. 
> ...


.. Η θρησκεία είναι γεωγραφικη. Καλή σου μέρα .

----------


## nousername

οπως εχει πει και ο μεγας ζαρβες, οι θεοι ειναι 100. σε ποιον θα πιστεψεις ειναι απλα θεμα τυχης, που θα γεννηθεις.

----------


## plants

> οπως εχει πει και ο μεγας ζαρβες, οι θεοι ειναι 100. σε ποιον θα πιστεψεις ειναι απλα θεμα τυχης, που θα γεννηθεις.


Ένας είναι ο Θεός, δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι θεοί πέρα από Αυτόν. Το λέει στο Δεκάλογο του Μω'υ'σέως στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη. 

Σκεφτείτε εδώ αυτοί που γράφετε ότι θα πεθάνετε μια μέρα. Τι θα κάνετε μετά? Που θα πάτε? Παράδεισο ή κόλαση? Φροντίστε αν θέλετε για το καλό σας να πάτε στον Παράδεισο. Φυσικά είναι για το καλό σας και μη φέρεστε εγωιστικά και υπερήφανα σαν να είστε εσείς ανώτεροι και κυβερνήτες όλων. 

Ξυπνήστε και γνωρίστε το Χριστό. Να αποφύγετε την κόλαση γιατί εκεί έχει τρομερά βασανιστήρια.

Έχετε προειδοποιηθεί. Πόσο άλλο θα ζείτε μία ζωή μέσα στην ηδονή, μέσα στις διασκεδάσεις, μέσα στην αδιαφορία για αυτά που έχουν πει ο Θεός και οι Άγιοι?

Αν ζήσετε κοντά στο Χριστό όπως τα λένε οι Άγιοι και όπως είναι η Ορθόδοξη Παράδοση, θα ζείτε μέσα στην αληθινή χαρά, χωρίς φόβους και στεναχώριες και άγχη.

----------


## plants

> Συμφωνω απολυτα ... το πανω κειμενο τελει υπο συνεχεις αναιρεσεις των ιδιων των λεγομενων ... οσο για τα θαυματα ? Με ρωτησε ο πεθερος μου αμα πιστευω σε αυτα και απαντησα πως δεν πιστευω σε μια πνευματικη και θρησκευτικη υποσταση των θαυματων αλλα στον ανθρωπο που με την αγαπη που μπορει να εχει στην καρδια του μπορει να δημιουργησει καθημερινα σορια απο αυτα .Αγαπη , αγαπη , αγαπη , κατανοηση , αποδοχη , δικαιοσυνη κτλ κτλ κτλ πρεπει να τελειτε υπο καποιο θρησκευτικο δογμα και εναν τιμωρητικο επουρανιο ωστε να λειτουργειτε ετσι μεσα στη ζωη σας ???


Και τι θέλεις να μας πεις με αυτό? Ο Θεός ξέρει τι κάνει και υπάρχει η κόλαση. Δεν κάνει λάθη ο Θεός. Εϊναι δίκαιος και υπάρχει και η κόλαση για αυτούς που δε γνώρισαν το Φως που ειναι ο Χριστός, που έζησαν χωρίς μετάνοια που απέρριψαν την πρόσκληση του Θεού για να πάνε στον Παράδεισο. Αυτοτιμωρείται ο άνθρωπος που πάει στην κόλαση με βάση τι ζωή που έζησε.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Ένας είναι ο Θεός, δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι θεοί πέρα από Αυτόν. Το λέει στο Δεκάλογο του Μω'υ'σέως στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη. 
> 
> Σκεφτείτε εδώ αυτοί που γράφετε ότι θα πεθάνετε μια μέρα. Τι θα κάνετε μετά? Που θα πάτε? Παράδεισο ή κόλαση? Φροντίστε αν θέλετε για το καλό σας να πάτε στον Παράδεισο. Φυσικά είναι για το καλό σας και μη φέρεστε εγωιστικά και υπερήφανα σαν να είστε εσείς ανώτεροι και κυβερνήτες όλων. 
> 
> Ξυπνήστε και γνωρίστε το Χριστό. Να αποφύγετε την κόλαση γιατί εκεί έχει τρομερά βασανιστήρια.
> 
> Έχετε προειδοποιηθεί. Πόσο άλλο θα ζείτε μία ζωή μέσα στην ηδονή, μέσα στις διασκεδάσεις, μέσα στην αδιαφορία για αυτά που έχουν πει ο Θεός και οι Άγιοι?
> 
> Αν ζήσετε κοντά στο Χριστό όπως τα λένε οι Άγιοι και όπως είναι η Ορθόδοξη Παράδοση, θα ζείτε μέσα στην αληθινή χαρά, χωρίς φόβους και στεναχώριες και άγχη.


Ποιος θεός ? Ο θεός που επιτρέπει να γεννιούνται παιδιά με καρκίνο ? Ο θεός που επιτρέπει πόνο και πείνα στη γη ? Έναν θεό που δημιουργεί τόσο πόνο και τόση δυστυχία ? Άρα λοιπόν ΕΑΝ υπάρχει ο θεός ,είναι ένας κακος σατανικός θεός τον οποίο προσωπικα αρνούμαι να ακολουθήσω για να μπω στον παράδεισο . Δεν θα τον ακολουθήσω με τους δικούς του όρους .

----------


## plants

> Ποιος θεός ? Ο θεός που επιτρέπει να γεννιούνται παιδιά με καρκίνο ? Ο θεός που επιτρέπει πόνο και πείνα στη γη ? Έναν θεό που δημιουργεί τόσο πόνο και τόση δυστυχία ? Άρα λοιπόν ΕΑΝ υπάρχει ο θεός ,είναι ένας κακος σατανικός θεός τον οποίο προσωπικα αρνούμαι να ακολουθήσω για να μπω στον παράδεισο . Δεν θα τον ακολουθήσω με τους δικούς του όρους .


Ντροπή σου. Υπάρχουν απαντήσεις και σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα. Αλλά ο Θεός δεν έκανε αυτά που λες. Ο Θεός έχει δώσει ελευθερία στους ανθρώπους. Μην τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις εσύ.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Ντροπή σου. Υπάρχουν απαντήσεις και σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα. Αλλά ο Θεός δεν έκανε αυτά που λες. Ο Θεός έχει δώσει ελευθερία στους ανθρώπους. Μην τα ερμηνεύεις όπως θέλεις εσύ.


Ντροπή μου η μη ,είναι πολύ βολικό να ερμηνεύεις τα πράγματα κατά το πώς σε συμφέρει για να εξυπηρετείς τα πιστεύω σου . Αααα αυτά τα καλα τα έκανε ο θεός αλλά αυτά τα κακα δεν τα έκανε ο θεός ... Τουλάχιστον αστεία η άποψη σου και άνευ επιχειρηματων .
Εν τέλει πίστευε ότι παραμύθι θες απλά μην πας να πείσεις και άλλους τι να πιστεύουν .

----------


## plants

> Ντροπή μου η μη ,είναι πολύ βολικό να ερμηνεύεις τα πράγματα κατά το πώς σε συμφέρει για να εξυπηρετείς τα πιστεύω σου . Αααα αυτά τα καλα τα έκανε ο θεός αλλά αυτά τα κακα δεν τα έκανε ο θεός ... Τουλάχιστον αστεία η άποψη σου και άνευ επιχειρηματων .
> Εν τέλει πίστευε ότι παραμύθι θες απλά μην πας να πείσεις και άλλους τι να πιστεύουν .


Γιατί απαγορεύεις την πειθώ σε αυτό το θέμα? Δεν απαγορεύεται. Αν δε θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις το Χριστό έχεις το δικαίωμα να το κάνεις. Αλλά να γνωρίζεις ότι η κόλαση είναι αληθινή, υπάρχει και ότι έχεις προειδοποιηθεί. Τα επιχειρήματα αυτά είναι ισχυρά και δεν είναι δικά μου λόγια, δεν τα έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου. Τα διάβασα και τα άκουσα.

Δεν πρόκειται για ψέμματα αυτά ή παραμύθια, είναι αληθινά. Για να τα δεχτεί κάποιος χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον καλή προαίρεση και πιθανόν ως ένα βαθμό καθαρότητα στον άνθρωπο.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Ένας είναι ο Θεός, δεν υπάρχουν άλλοι θεοί πέρα από Αυτόν. Το λέει στο Δεκάλογο του Μω'υ'σέως στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη. 
> .


Και σου ξανά απαντώ ..ενας είναι λες ο θεός ο αληθινός αυτός του χριστιανισμού .
Εάν είχες γεννηθεί σε κάποια μουσουλμανική χώρα τι θέλεις έλεγες ? Η αν είχες γεννηθεί πχ στην Ιταλία ? Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος η απόσταση ... 
Μάλλον τότε θα ήταν άλλος ο σωστός θεός ....

----------


## plants

> Και σου ξανά απαντώ ..ενας είναι λες ο θεός ο αληθινός αυτός του χριστιανισμού .
> Εάν είχες γεννηθεί σε κάποια μουσουλμανική χώρα τι θέλεις έλεγες ? Η αν είχες γεννηθεί πχ στην Ιταλία ? Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος η απόσταση ... 
> Μάλλον τότε θα ήταν άλλος ο σωστός θεός ....


Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα. Αν γεννιόμουν αλλού πιθανόν θα έψαχνα για την Αλήθεια και τον αληθινό Θεό όπως έχουν κάνει και άλλοι άνθρωποι και στους καιρούς που ζούμε.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα. Αν γεννιόμουν αλλού πιθανόν θα έψαχνα για την Αλήθεια και τον αληθινό Θεό όπως έχουν κάνει και άλλοι άνθρωποι και στους καιρούς που ζούμε.


Σε μένα μην πουλάς παπατζες ...εάν είχες γεννηθεί σε ισλαμική χώρα θα διαλαλουσες ότι ο Αλλάχ είναι ο σωστός θεός ... Αυτό το κοινό έχουν όλες οι θρησκείες ..Σου κάνουν brainwash απο μικρό παιδί για να πετύχουν να σε βαλουν στο ποίμνιο σου

----------


## plants

> Σε μένα μην πουλάς παπατζες ...εάν είχες γεννηθεί σε ισλαμική χώρα θα διαλαλουσες ότι ο Αλλάχ είναι ο σωστός θεός ... Αυτό το κοινό έχουν όλες οι θρησκείες ..Σου κάνουν brainwash απο μικρό παιδί για να πετύχουν να σε βαλουν στο ποίμνιο σου


Νομίζεις δε θα το έκανα? Ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα της ζωής μου δε θα έκανα το παν για να το αναζητήσω και να βρω ποια είναι η Αλήθεια και ο αληθινός Θεός? Δεν πρόκειται περί θρησκείας η Ορθοδοξία αλλά είναι η αληθινή και σωστή πίστη.Το περί brainwash δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς αλλά εφόσον η Ορθοδοξία είναι η σωστή πίστη δεν τίθεται κάτι κακό σε αυτό που πιστεύω.

----------


## Psyduck

> Νομίζεις δε θα το έκανα? Ένα τόσο σημαντικό θέμα της ζωής μου δε θα έκανα το παν για να το αναζητήσω και να βρω ποια είναι η Αλήθεια και ο αληθινός Θεός? Δεν πρόκειται περί θρησκείας η Ορθοδοξία αλλά είναι η αληθινή και σωστή πίστη.Το περί brainwash δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς αλλά εφόσον η Ορθοδοξία είναι η σωστή πίστη δεν τίθεται κάτι κακό σε αυτό που πιστεύω.


Το μήνυμα σου είναι ο ορισμός του brainwash παντως.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Το μήνυμα σου είναι ο ορισμός του brainwash παντως.


Φαντάζεσαι να είχε γεννηθεί Τούρκος και να έλεγε μετά από ψάξιμο ότι ο χριστιανισμός είναι η αληθινή θρησκεία ? Λες να προλάβαινε να φτάσει στα 18 ? Δεν νομίζω

----------


## Psyduck

> Φαντάζεσαι να είχε γεννηθεί Τούρκος και να έλεγε μετά από ψάξιμο ότι ο χριστιανισμός είναι η αληθινή θρησκεία ? Λες να προλάβαινε να φτάσει στα 18 ? Δεν νομίζω


γίνονται λογικα άλματα απλά :P εντελως τυχαια η δικια του ειναι σωστη

----------


## menis_644

τι ακουω εδω μεσα? εχετε πολλοι μπερδευτει... και φυσικα δεν καταλαβαινετε τι τελικα οριζει ο χριστιανισμος.... οχι για να σωθεις και να πας στον παραδεισο δεν αρκει μονο να νηστευεις και να πηγαινεις στην εκκλησια ή μονο να κοινωνεις... ειναι ενα συνολο πραγματων που διαμορφωνεται μεσα απο πολλα κρητηρια... να εισαι εγκρατης, να εισαι ταπεινος, να εχεις χαμηλο φρονιμα, να μην αδικεις, να μαλωνεις, να αγαπας ολους, να κανεις ελεομοσυνη, να αγαπας τον εχθρο σου, αυτους που θελουν το κακο σου... ειναι τοσα πολλα που δεν ειναι ευκολο να τα γραψω και να δωσω εγω κατευθυντηριες οδηγιες, αυτο το κανει μονο ο πνευματικος που σε βαζει σε πνευματικο δρομο... 

ο θεος επιτρεπει την πεινα την δυστυχια τους κατακλυσμους και ολα αυτα για να δοκιμασει τους ανθρωπους...αυτος με καρκινο μπορει να θεραπευτει απο τον καρκινο αν πιστεψει πραγματικα στον θεο... ποσα παραδειγματα εχουν γινει ανθρωπων που οι γιατροι εμειναν αφωνοι? αν εσυ που ξυπνας καθε μερα (μεσα στην ιδια ρουτινα σου) και πας στην δουλεια σου και εχεις το σπιτι σου και δεν σκεφτεσαι ποτε τον θεο, τοτε γιατι να μην κανει εναν σεισμο και να πεις θεε μου βοηθα με το σπιτι μου καταστραφηκε? αλλα ενα ειναι το ερωτημα... αυτος που κλεβει? αυτος που βιαζει, που κανει εγκληματα, ποιος θα τον τιμωρησει? θα ηταν αδικο να μην παρει ποτε την τιμωρια του... η θρησκεια μας εχει δωσει απαντησεις σε ολα τα ερωτηματα, οπως λεει και ο φιλος απλα επαναπαυτηκατε και δεν ψαξατε για απαντησεις

και οχι οι θεοι δεν ειναι πολλοι, ειναι ενας μονο, και ειναι τριαδικος, ο πατηρ, ο υιος και το Αγιο Πνευμα... το τι θρησκεια θα επιλεξω δεν ειναι θεμα γεωγραφιας... στην Ελλαδα δηλωνουμε χριστιανοι ορθοδοξοι, αλλα αν κανεις μια ερευνα θα δεις οτι απο τα 10 εκατομμυρια, τα 9 ειναι αθεοι... οποτε γιατι ο αλλος που γεννηθηκε στην ινδια να ειναι ινδουιστης και οχι αθεος?
και απαντω ολοι εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να μαθουμε τι πορευει η καθε θρησκεια, οπως εσυ μπορεις να μαθεις τι διδασκει ο ισλαμισμος ετσι και ενας ισλαμιστης μπορει να δει τι πορευει και η ορθοδοξη πιστη... και ειναι η μονη με αποδειξεις, θαυματα,α απαντησεις σε ολα.... ολες οι αλλες εχουν ενα κενο! να γιατι την λεμε ορθοδοξη και οχι καπως αλλιως

----------


## iasonas44

καλησπερα φιλος τοχω βιωσει και εγω αυτο αλλα θες να σου πω μια γνωμη? εγω π.χ. καταλαβα οτι ειχα κρυφο εγωισμο γιαυτο πηγενε να χωρισει το μυαλο μου καθε φορα που ελεγα για θεο χαχαχ... βασικα τι θεο θελουμε? υποτοθετε οτι ο θεος θελω να με απαλυνει.. αν ειναι απο εκει που κουβαλαω εναν σταυρο να καταντησω με 2. ο δευτερος ειναι η θρησκευτικη απαιτιτικοτητα... τοτε τι να το κανω? θα πω κατσε να αφησω τον ενα και μετα θα πιασω τον αλλον... επεισης μπορει καμια φορα να θελουμε να τοποθετησουμε τον εαυτο μας σε καποιο υψυλο επιπεδο αγιωτητας... λες και κολαμε ενσυμα στον θεο με τις φορες που παμε εκλισια... και ακομα χειρωτερα τραβαμε μανιωδος τον εαυτο μαςε μια απαιτιτικοτητα για να δικαιολογησουμε το επιπεδο που θελουμε.. κατσε ρε φιλε και αν ειματε πιο χαμηλα και τι εγινε? ισα ισα θα δεν ειμαστε ηλικρηνεις ετσι? αυτο φερνει μεγαλυτερη αναπαυση για μενα τουλαχιστον...(μηλαω για σωστη τοποθετιση και διακρηση οχι για κατρακυλα) 3 εγω θελω να νιοθω και μηλαω στον θεο οπως στον εαυτο μου.. εξαλου η πρωτη γραφη στον ανθωρπο ηταν η σεινηδειση... και πιστευω πρεπει να βλεπουμε ποτε κοπιαζουμε με καλ πονο και ποτε καταδικαστικα... ισως απλα να πουμε οτι ειμαστε σε ενα πιο απλο επιπεδο πνευματικο? πιστευω ειναι ενα εγωισμος που δεν μπορουμε ευκολα να αντικρησουμε

----------


## iasonas44

αμα ειναι να πιστευω καπου που δεν μπορω ναμαι ντομπρος μαζι του τοτε ξερω τι πιστευω? λεω θε μου εσυ ξερεις.. καμια φορα οταν κανω ενδοσκοπισεις και σαν να μηλαω με τον εαυτο μου λεω μετα θεε μου εσυ ξες καλυτερα κανε οτι μπορεις.. βεβαι ο καθενας εχει τον τροπο του οποτε θαναι λαθος να παρασυρω καποιον... αλλα εχω δει πολυ κοσμο να σπαζοκεφαλιαζει για το τι θελει να πει ο θεος χωρις να του λεει κανεις κατι πραγματικα εκεινη την ωρα... αυτο πιο πολυ τρελα μοιαζει παρα θεος... λες και μπορουμε να συλαβουμε τον θεο... αφου εκανα την προσευχη μου θα φερει οτι θελε . θα αλαξει τιποτα αν σπαζοκεφαλιασω? οχι αν κανω η δεν κανω μια ωραια προσευχη θα αλαξει.. απο εκει και μετα δειχνει απιστια η νυσυχια... και κμαι φοιρα θελουμε αν ανεβουμε πιστευω πονευματικα λες και κανουμε ορηβασια σε πλαγια

----------


## iasonas44

γενικα πιστευω προσπαθεις να κρατησεις ολλες τις θεικες ενοιες στο μυαλο σου.. που σημενει οτι ενας που προσπαθει να συγκρατησει ολλο το συμπαν στο μυαλο του σε λιγοτερη δοκιμασια μπαινει... την ιστρια με τον τυπο που ηθελεν να κανει ασκηση, και λεει παω να κλειστο σε μια σπιλια οσοα με παρει την ξες? ηρθε ο διαολος τον διαολο εστειλε και το επομενο προ ιηρθε ενας φιλος και του λεει οκ ρε φιλε καλα κανεις αλλα ειπαμε οχι και ετσι.. και μετα λεει οντος τι βλακεια εκανα... μεχρι και αυτοκτονιες ασκητωνε χω ακουσει οτι εχουμε.. overdose ασκιτισμου.., η mindfuck δεν θελει τοσο,, πιο μαλακα

----------


## menis_644

για τον φιλο iasonas44, εγω για αυτο μιλησα για ταπεινοτητα και για ενα ολοκληρο συνολο χαρακτηρα και οχι μονο για τον εκκλησιασμο.... δηλαδη αν εσυ πας στην εκλλησια και περηφανευεσαι οτι εισαι καλος χριστιανος τοτε που ειναι η ταπεινοτητα? ή αν πας εκκλησια και λες αυτον τον χρονο πηγα στην εκκλησια 15 φορες τοτε απο μονος σου δεν εισαι εγκρατης στο φρονιμα..το πενυματικο επιπεδο δεν το κρινεις εσυ... αλλα το αφηνεις στον θεο...εσυ απλα προσπαθεις

τωρα για το κομματι της προσευχης, κυριως ζητας να γινει το θελημα του Κυριου.... δειχνεις οτι εχεις πληρη επιστοσυνη στον θεο και αφηνεσαι εξολοκληρου στον θεο, αν δηλαδη προσεχευσε και λες θεε μου δειξε μου οτι κανω το σωστο ή πες μου γιατι σημερα εγινε αυτο? τοτε δεν ειναι αυτο προσευχη! στην προσευχη ζητας απο τον θεο να γινει οτι θελει αυτος... τον εμπιστευεσαι πως να το πω αλλιως?


τωρα για το κομματι του ασκητισμου, ανθρωποι που πηγαν σε σπηλια για αγκητικη ζωη. και κατεληξαν σε αυτοκονια, δεν ξερω, αλλα η αυτοκτονια ειναι ηδη μια διαβολικη ενεργεια... γιατι η αυτοχειρια ειναι και αυτο εγκλημα... οπως δεν αποφασισες εσυ να ερθεις στην ζωη τωρα, ετσι δεν εχεις και το δικαιωμα να την σταματησεις ... μονο ο θεος θα σε παρει, οταν αυτος κρινει οτι ειναι η ωρα σου...

----------


## ftatl

Δεν πιστεύω είμαι άθεη ο καθένας ορίζει την τυχη του και το μέλλον. Η κόλαση και ο παράδεισος είναι εδώ σε αυτά που ζούμε και που σκεφτόμαστε. 
Ο καθένας ειναι υπαίτιος για τις πράξεις του. 
Δεν υπάρχει τπτ που να αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη του θεού. Πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι παρά ο θεός.

----------


## plants

> Δεν πιστεύω είμαι άθεη ο καθένας ορίζει την τυχη του και το μέλλον. Η κόλαση και ο παράδεισος είναι εδώ σε αυτά που ζούμε και που σκεφτόμαστε. 
> Ο καθένας ειναι υπαίτιος για τις πράξεις του. 
> Δεν υπάρχει τπτ που να αποδεικνύει την ύπαρξη του θεού. Πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχουν εξωγήινοι παρά ο θεός.


Δεσποινίς, έχουμε σύγχρονους Αγίους που μας δείχνουν με τα θαύματα και τη ζωή τους πως υπάρχει Θεός. Και στις μέρες μας υπάρχουν Άγιοι άνθρωποι. Ακόμη, ολόκληρη η κτίση μας δείχνει πως υπάρχει Κτίστης, δηλαδή υπάρχει Θεός. Και υπάρχει και μετά θάνατον ζωή. Αφού ο άνθρωπος πεθαίνει, κρίνεται με μερική κρίση για το αν θα πάει στον Παράδεισο ή αν θα κολαστεί. 

Ο Θεός αποκαλύφθηκε και αποκαλύπτεται σε Αγίους ανθρώπους. Είναι αόρατος ο Θεός, δεν μπορούμε να Τον δούμε, Τον γνωρίζουμε από τις ενέργειες και τα έργα Του.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω ειμαι αγνωστικιστης. Πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει Θεος, μπορει να μην υπαρχει και εαν υπαρχει δεν μπορουμε να κατανοησουμε την υφη ενος τετοιου πλασματος.

Ενδιαφερον ερωτημα ειναι οτι αφου ειναι παντογνωστης και παντοδυναμος, ολοι εχουν ηδη βαθμολογηθει εαν θα πανε στην κολαση και στον παραδεισο, γιατι πριν ακομα γεννηθουν, πριν καν υπαρξει ανθρωπος γνωριζει τι θα γινει και τις πραξεις του καθενος. Αρα αυτος ο διαχωρισμος κολαση- παραδεισος για μια αιωνιοτητα, δεν στεκει και πολυ.
Το οτι εχω ελευθερη βουληση δεν αλλαζει κατι σε κατι που ειναι ηδη γνωστο πριν τη δημιουργια.

----------


## plants

> Εγω ειμαι αγνωστικιστης. Πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει Θεος, μπορει να μην υπαρχει και εαν υπαρχει δεν μπορουμε να κατανοησουμε την υφη ενος τετοιου πλασματος.
> 
> Ενδιαφερον ερωτημα ειναι οτι αφου ειναι παντογνωστης και παντοδυναμος, ολοι εχουν ηδη βαθμολογηθει εαν θα πανε στην κολαση και στον παραδεισο, γιατι πριν ακομα γεννηθουν, πριν καν υπαρξει ανθρωπος γνωριζει τι θα γινει και τις πραξεις του καθενος. Αρα αυτος ο διαχωρισμος κολαση- παραδεισος για μια αιωνιοτητα, δεν στεκει και πολυ.
> Το οτι εχω ελευθερη βουληση δεν αλλαζει κατι σε κατι που ειναι ηδη γνωστο πριν τη δημιουργια.


Δεν είναι πλάσμα ο Θεός, αλλά είναι πνεύμα. Δεν Τον έπλασε κάτι ή κάποιος , υπήρχε πάντα.Δεν είχε αρχή και δεν έχει τέλος. Γράφει ο εκκλησιαστικός πατέρας Ιωάννης Δαμασκηνός (7ος – 8ος αιώνας μ.Χ.): « άπειρος και ακατανόητος ο Θεός, και το μόνο κατανοητό η απειρία και ακατανοησία αυτού».

----------


## keep_walking

> Δεν είναι πλάσμα ο Θεός, αλλά είναι πνεύμα. Δεν Τον έπλασε κάτι ή κάποιος , υπήρχε πάντα.Δεν είχε αρχή και δεν έχει τέλος. Γράφει ο εκκλησιαστικός πατέρας Ιωάννης Δαμασκηνός (7ος – 8ος αιώνας μ.Χ.): « άπειρος και ακατανόητος ο Θεός, και το μόνο κατανοητό η απειρία και ακατανοησία αυτού».


Μιας τετοιας οντοτητας τοτε. Δεν απαντησες τις σκεψεις σου για το ερωτημα μου.

----------


## ftatl

> Δεσποινίς, έχουμε σύγχρονους Αγίους που μας δείχνουν με τα θαύματα και τη ζωή τους πως υπάρχει Θεός. Και στις μέρες μας υπάρχουν Άγιοι άνθρωποι. Ακόμη, ολόκληρη η κτίση μας δείχνει πως υπάρχει Κτίστης, δηλαδή υπάρχει Θεός. Και υπάρχει και μετά θάνατον ζωή. Αφού ο άνθρωπος πεθαίνει, κρίνεται με μερική κρίση για το αν θα πάει στον Παράδεισο ή αν θα κολαστεί. 
> 
> Ο Θεός αποκαλύφθηκε και αποκαλύπτεται σε Αγίους ανθρώπους. Είναι αόρατος ο Θεός, δεν μπορούμε να Τον δούμε, Τον γνωρίζουμε από τις ενέργειες και τα έργα Του.


Ποιες ενέργειες και έργα είναι δικά του; Κυρία / ε;
Και που ξέρεις ότι είναι δικά του στο είπε ; Και ποιος είναι σύγχρονος αγιος; 
Άμα πεθάνω θα μπω κάτω από τη γη και θα σαπίσω σιγά μην κάτσει κανείς να με κρίνει και να ασχοληθεί με το αν ήμουν καλή η κακιά.

----------


## keep_walking

Για να το θεσω αλλιως. Ο Θεος ειναι ακατανοητος. Λογικο αυτο. Μας εδωσε εν διαμεσου μερικων τη γνωση οτι θα κριθουμε και καποιοι θα πανε στην κολαση και στον παραδεισο. Αλλα αυτο ειναι περιττο σε κατι που ειναι ηδη γνωστο πριν τη δημιουργια. Δηλαδη ειναι σαν να μην ειπε τιποτα δια μεσου των Αγιων.

----------


## plants

> Εγω ειμαι αγνωστικιστης. Πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχει Θεος, μπορει να μην υπαρχει και εαν υπαρχει δεν μπορουμε να κατανοησουμε την υφη ενος τετοιου πλασματος.
> 
> Ενδιαφερον ερωτημα ειναι οτι αφου ειναι παντογνωστης και παντοδυναμος, ολοι εχουν ηδη βαθμολογηθει εαν θα πανε στην κολαση και στον παραδεισο, γιατι πριν ακομα γεννηθουν, πριν καν υπαρξει ανθρωπος γνωριζει τι θα γινει και τις πραξεις του καθενος. Αρα αυτος ο διαχωρισμος κολαση- παραδεισος για μια αιωνιοτητα, δεν στεκει και πολυ.
> Το οτι εχω ελευθερη βουληση δεν αλλαζει κατι σε κατι που ειναι ηδη γνωστο πριν τη δημιουργια.


Αυτό που ξέρετε εσείς τώρα, το ξέρει ο Θεός προ καταβολής κόσμου. Σας θυμίζω αυτό που λέει ο Άγιος Συμεών ο Νέος Θεολόγος στην Ευχή προ της Θείας Μεταλήψεως. Ακούστε: «Τὸ μὲν ἀκατέργαστόν μου ἔγνωσαν οἱ ὀφθαλμοί Σου· ἐπὶ τὸ βιβλίον δέ Σου καὶ τὰ μήπω πεπραγμένα γεγραμμένα Σοι τυγχάνει».[2]

Αυτά τα λόγια κάποιοι τα παρεξηγούν και τα μπερδεύουν. «Αφού ο Θεός τα έχει όλα γραμμένα, έχομε μοίρα, λένε, έχομε τύχη, έχομε πεπρωμένο. Άρα ήταν γραμμένο και πεπρωμένο να κάνεις, για παράδειγμα, φόνο· σε είχε προορίσει γι’ αυτό ο Θεός». Θα μου πεις: «Αν είναι γραμμένο ότι εγώ επρόκειτο να σκοτώσω εσένα, είμαι εγώ υπεύθυνος ή ανεύθυνος; Αφού και τα “μήπω πεπραγμένα γεγραμμένα Σοι τυγχάνει”, γιατί να είμαστε υπεύθυνοι οι άνθρωποι; Τώρα πες μου εσύ, που λέεις ότι ο Θεός είναι αγαθός, γιατί το έγραφε και δεν με απέτρεπε να το κάνω;».

Εδώ είναι το μυστήριο. Ο Θεός εν τη παντοδυναμία Του και παγγνωσία Του γνωρίζει τα πάντα, και τα μέλλοντα να συμβούν, αλλά δεν είναι Εκείνος υπαίτιος για το κακό. Ο Θεός προγνωρίζει, αλλά δεν προορίζει. Για τον Θεό δεν υπάρχει παρελθόν, παρόν και μέλλον. Όλα είναι γυμνά και τετραχηλισμένα ενώπιόν Του. Πώς το λέει ο Απόστολος Παύλος; «Πάντα δὲ γυμνὰ καὶ τετραχηλισμένα τοῖς ὀφθαλμοῖς Αὐτοῦ» [3]. Ως παντογνώστης γνωρίζει και το αγαθό και το κακό. Συνεργάζεται με το αγαθό ως φύσει αγαθός και είναι ξένος του κακού. Αφού είναι ξένος του κακού, πώς είναι δυνατόν να μας προορίζει γι’ αυτό; Ο Θεός εδημιούργησε τα πάντα καλά λίαν και έδωσε σε όλα αγαθό, άγιο προορισμό.

Το κακό είναι πρόβλημα, το οποίο η θρησκεία μας το εξηγεί μ’ ένα θαυμάσιο τρόπο, που καλύτερος δεν υπάρχει. Η εξήγηση που του δίνει είναι η εξής: Το κακό υπάρχει και προέρχεται απ’ τον διάβολο. Μέσα μας έχομε και το κακό πνεύμα και το αγαθό πνεύμα και μάχονται αλλήλοις. «Ἢ γὰρ τὸν ἕνα μισήσει καὶ τὸν ἕτερον ἀγαπήσει ἢ ἑνὸς ἀνθέξεται καὶ τοῦ ἑτέρου καταφρονήσει· οὐ δύνασθε Θεῷ δουλεύειν καὶ μαμωνᾷ» [4]. Μέσα μας, δηλαδή, γίνεται πάλη μεταξύ καλού και κακού. Σ’ αυτήν, όμως, την πάλη ο άνθρωπος είναι ελεύθερος ν’ αποφασίσει τι θα διαλέξει. Άρα δεν είναι ο Θεός που προορίζει κι αποφασίζει αλλά η ελεύθερη βούληση του ανθρώπου. (Άγιος Πορφύριος Καυσοκαλυβίτης)

----------


## keep_walking

Και η ελευθερη βουληση, παλι ειναι χωρις νοημα σε κατι που ειναι προκαθορισμενο και γνωστο.

----------


## plants

> Και η ελευθερη βουληση, παλι ειναι χωρις νοημα σε κατι που ειναι προκαθορισμενο και γνωστο.


Εσύ όμως δεν ξέρεις που θα πας. Αν θα πας Παράδεισο ή κόλαση,και άλλοι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν που θα πάνε εκτός και αν κάποιος είναι Άγιος και του φανερωθεί.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω δεν το ξερω. Αλλα εχει προκαθοριστει που θα παω και ολες οι πραξεις μου, εαν ακολουθησω καλο - κακο ή οτιδηποτε. Αλλωστε αυτος με δημιουργησε και γνωριζει ολα τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## plants

> Εγω δεν το ξερω. Αλλα εχει προκαθοριστει που θα παω και ολες οι πραξεις μου, εαν ακολουθησω καλο - κακο ή οτιδηποτε. Αλλωστε αυτος με δημιουργησε και γνωριζει ολα τα αποτελεσματα.


Σου δίνει ευκαιρίες ο Θεός να πας στον Παράδεισο, σου δίνει και χρόνο όσο ζεις να μετανοήσεις και να επιστρέψεις σε Εκείνον. Μετά το θάνατο δε γίνεται από μόνος του ο άνθρωπος να μετανοήσει.

----------


## keep_walking

Νομιζω δεν γινομαι κατανοητος. Ολα ειναι γνωστα, τα παντα πριν καν τη δημιουργια. Το εαν θα μετανοησω, αν οχι, ενα επιλεξω το κακο ή το καλο και εαν θα καταληξω στην κολαση ή στον παραδεισο. Ακομα και η σκεψη που θα κανω το επομενο δευτερολεπτο.

Τεσπα, δεν εχει απαντηση.
Απλα τροφη για σκεψη.

----------


## plants

> Νομιζω δεν γινομαι κατανοητος. Ολα ειναι γνωστα, τα παντα πριν καν τη δημιουργια. Το εαν θα μετανοησω, αν οχι, ενα επιλεξω το κακο ή το καλο και εαν θα καταληξω στην κολαση ή στον παραδεισο. Ακομα και η σκεψη που θα κανω το επομενο δευτερολεπτο.
> 
> Τεσπα, δεν εχει απαντηση.
> Απλα τροφη για σκεψη.


Πριν από την πτώση ο άνθρωπος ήταν και ζούσε στον Παράδεισο. Ο Αδάμ και η Εύα. Μετά έδειξαν ανυπακοή σε αυτό που τους είπε ο Θεός, και έχασαν τον Παράδεισο, έφυγαν από τον Παράδεισο και σήμερα είμαστε στην μετά την πτώση κατάσταση. Χρειάζεται εφόσον κάποιος θέλει να κερδίσει με τη βοήθεια του Θεού τον Παράδεισο.

----------


## ftatl

Εγώ θεωρώ τον παράδεισο ως καθαρή συνείδηση ως προς τον εαυτό σου και τους άλλους γύρω σου. Γαλήνη και ήρεμια. Και η κόλαση είναι οι εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις με τον εαυτό σου και με τον κόσμο γύρω σου. Όχι απαραίτητα το καλό με το κακό αλλά στο να πραγματοποιείς τις επιθυμίες σου και τα όνειρα σου και να μην ζεις ενάντια σε αυτά αλλά για αυτά . Να μην ξεφύγεις από το σκοπό που έχεις να κανείς σε αυτό τον κόσμο.

----------


## plants

Το καταλαβαίνουμε όταν πεθαίνουμε ότι υπάρχει ο Παράδεισος και η κόλαση. Το ζήτημα είναι κάποιος να το καταλάβει, να έρθει εις εαυτόν, πριν πεθάνει ότι υπάρχουν ο Παράδεισος και η κόλαση. 

Αυτός που δεν πιστεύει πάντως κολάζεται. Πόσο θα ζήσετε σε αυτή την ζωή? 80,90 χρόνια?ίσως 100? Μετά αφού πεθάνετε που θα πάτε?

Καλό είναι ο άνθρωπος να αγωνίζεται για να ζήσει στον Παράδεισο και αφού πεθάνει αλλά μπορεί με τη βοήθεια του Θεού και από αυτήν την επίγεια ζωή να ζήσει τον Παράδεισο.

Ελάτε παιδιά, έρθετε εις εαυτόν και καταλάβετε ότι χρειάζεται να αγωνιστεί ο άνθρωπος για να ζήσει τον Παράδεισο σε αυτήν τη ζωή και στην επόμενη. Σκεφτείτε τον Παράδεισο που προσφέρονται πολλά αγαθά και πολλή χαρά και αυτή η χαρά θα αυξάνεται όσο περνάει ο χρόνος εκεί.

Αν δε θέλετε να αγωνιστείτε ,όπως θέλετε. Είστε ελεύθεροι να επιλέξετε.

----------


## plants

Συγγνώμη αν σας πίεσα ή αν σας στεναχώρεσα. Πορευθείτε ελεύθερα στις επιλογή σας αν θα ακολουθήσετε το Χριστό ή όχι.

----------


## Noctis

> Το καταλαβαίνουμε όταν πεθαίνουμε ότι υπάρχει ο Παράδεισος και η κόλαση. Το ζήτημα είναι κάποιος να το καταλάβει, να έρθει εις εαυτόν, πριν πεθάνει ότι υπάρχουν ο Παράδεισος και η κόλαση. 
> 
> Αυτός που δεν πιστεύει πάντως κολάζεται. Πόσο θα ζήσετε σε αυτή την ζωή? 80,90 χρόνια?ίσως 100? Μετά αφού πεθάνετε που θα πάτε?
> 
> Καλό είναι ο άνθρωπος να αγωνίζεται για να ζήσει στον Παράδεισο και αφού πεθάνει αλλά μπορεί με τη βοήθεια του Θεού και από αυτήν την επίγεια ζωή να ζήσει τον Παράδεισο.
> 
> Ελάτε παιδιά, έρθετε εις εαυτόν και καταλάβετε ότι χρειάζεται να αγωνιστεί ο άνθρωπος για να ζήσει τον Παράδεισο σε αυτήν τη ζωή και στην επόμενη. Σκεφτείτε τον Παράδεισο που προσφέρονται πολλά αγαθά και πολλή χαρά και αυτή η χαρά θα αυξάνεται όσο περνάει ο χρόνος εκεί.
> 
> Αν δε θέλετε να αγωνιστείτε ,όπως θέλετε. Είστε ελεύθεροι να επιλέξετε.


Εσύ το κατάλαβες επειδή μας μιλάς από τον παράδεισο ή την κόλαση; Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως άνθρωποι το 2021 ζουν στον μεσαίωνα.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Συγγνώμη αν σας πίεσα ή αν σας στεναχώρεσα. Πορευθείτε ελεύθερα στις επιλογή σας αν θα ακολουθήσετε το Χριστό ή όχι.


Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ .ο καθένας ας πράξει με ότι κατεβάσει το μυαλό του . Απλά θέλω να τελειώσω με μια ερώτηση σε σένα . Δεν θέλω μακροσκελής εξηγήσεις απλά μονολεκτικά ναι η όχι 
Πιστεύεις δλδ ότι κάποτε υπήρχε στη γη κάποιος ονόματι Χριστός ο οποίος περπάτησε πάνω στο νερό μετετρεψε το νερό σε κρασί στο τέλος τον σκοτώσανε (σταυρωσανε ) και μετά αναστήθηκε ? 
Simple yes or no please

----------


## Noctis

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ .ο καθένας ας πράξει με ότι κατεβάσει το μυαλό του . Απλά θέλω να τελειώσω με μια ερώτηση σε σένα . Δεν θέλω μακροσκελής εξηγήσεις απλά μονολεκτικά ναι η όχι 
> Πιστεύεις δλδ ότι κάποτε υπήρχε στη γη κάποιος ονόματι Χριστός ο οποίος περπάτησε πάνω στο νερό μετετρεψε το νερό σε κρασί στο τέλος τον σκοτώσανε (σταυρωσανε ) και μετά αναστήθηκε ? 
> Simple yes or no please


και εντελώς τυχαία δεν πιστεύει κανέναν από τους θεούς άλλων θρησκειών εε :P

----------


## plants

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ .ο καθένας ας πράξει με ότι κατεβάσει το μυαλό του . Απλά θέλω να τελειώσω με μια ερώτηση σε σένα . Δεν θέλω μακροσκελής εξηγήσεις απλά μονολεκτικά ναι η όχι 
> Πιστεύεις δλδ ότι κάποτε υπήρχε στη γη κάποιος ονόματι Χριστός ο οποίος περπάτησε πάνω στο νερό μετετρεψε το νερό σε κρασί στο τέλος τον σκοτώσανε (σταυρωσανε ) και μετά αναστήθηκε ? 
> Simple yes or no please


Ναι.Πιστεύω.

----------


## ftatl

> Συγγνώμη αν σας πίεσα ή αν σας στεναχώρεσα. Πορευθείτε ελεύθερα στις επιλογή σας αν θα ακολουθήσετε το Χριστό ή όχι.


Μην αγχώνεσαι εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω τη δίκη μου φιλοσοφία ζωής όπως πιστεύω.

----------


## plants

Πάντως αυτή η διαστροφή που υπάρχει να θεωρούν ότι το ευσεβές είναι κακό και η αμαρτία καλό είναι τρομερή.Λίγη ντροπή, λίγη συστολή τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει.Και αμαρτίες να έχει κάνει κάποιος όσο ακραίες και αν είναι είτε σε ποσότητα είτε σε βαρύτητα, πχ πορνεία,βρισιές, αμαρτωλή ζωή γενικότερα να πει τι κάνω? 

Γιατί η δειλία και η ολιγοψυχία είναι από τα χειρότερα. Να πει μπορώ να σωθώ, να πάω στον Παράδεισο με τη βοήθεια του Θεού. Δε χρειάζεται να τα απορρίπτει εντελώς και να αδιαφορεί προς αυτά. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται πιθανόν μεγάλη δύναμη, πολύ θάρρος να επιστρέψει στο Θεό αν έχει διαπράξει αμαρτίες που τον πνίγουν και τον φέρνουν σε αδιέξοδο, ωστόσο τουλάχιστον να ζητήσει βοήθεια από την προσευχή, να αναζητήσει τα θέματα αυτά, να αρχίσει να πηγαίνει εκκλησία και να εξομολογηθεί, να κοινωνεί συχνά εφόσον του επιτρέψει ο πνευματικός του πατέρας. 

Υπάρχουν φάρμακα που προσφέρονται και θεραπείες.

Νομίζω ότι είναι παράλογο να ζει κάποιος χωρίς εκκλησιαστική, πνευματική ζωή.Βυθίζεται και όλο και πιο πολύ στο σκοτάδι.Μπορεί να μην το έχει καταλάβει καν αυτό.

----------


## iasonas44

> για τον φιλο iasonas44, εγω για αυτο μιλησα για ταπεινοτητα και για ενα ολοκληρο συνολο χαρακτηρα και οχι μονο για τον εκκλησιασμο.... δηλαδη αν εσυ πας στην εκλλησια και περηφανευεσαι οτι εισαι καλος χριστιανος τοτε που ειναι η ταπεινοτητα? ή αν πας εκκλησια και λες αυτον τον χρονο πηγα στην εκκλησια 15 φορες τοτε απο μονος σου δεν εισαι εγκρατης στο φρονιμα..το πενυματικο επιπεδο δεν το κρινεις εσυ... αλλα το αφηνεις στον θεο...εσυ απλα προσπαθεις
> 
> τωρα για το κομματι της προσευχης, κυριως ζητας να γινει το θελημα του Κυριου.... δειχνεις οτι εχεις πληρη επιστοσυνη στον θεο και αφηνεσαι εξολοκληρου στον θεο, αν δηλαδη προσεχευσε και λες θεε μου δειξε μου οτι κανω το σωστο ή πες μου γιατι σημερα εγινε αυτο? τοτε δεν ειναι αυτο προσευχη! στην προσευχη ζητας απο τον θεο να γινει οτι θελει αυτος... τον εμπιστευεσαι πως να το πω αλλιως?
> 
> 
> τωρα για το κομματι του ασκητισμου, ανθρωποι που πηγαν σε σπηλια για αγκητικη ζωη. και κατεληξαν σε αυτοκονια, δεν ξερω, αλλα η αυτοκτονια ειναι ηδη μια διαβολικη ενεργεια... γιατι η αυτοχειρια ειναι και αυτο εγκλημα... οπως δεν αποφασισες εσυ να ερθεις στην ζωη τωρα, ετσι δεν εχεις και το δικαιωμα να την σταματησεις ... μονο ο θεος θα σε παρει, οταν αυτος κρινει οτι ειναι η ωρα σου...


καλησπερα φιλος και στα παιδια.. παρα πολυ καλη η προσεγκηση σου, αλλα εγω επρεπε να ξεκαθαρισω κατι... εσυ δηνεις μια σωστη και καλη προσεγκηση ενος ανθωρπους που βαζει ενεργε την πιστη στην ζβωη του... εγω παρεληψα να αναφερω οτι μια ζωη η,μουν αθεος... και τωρα προσφατα θελησα να στραφω προς την θρησκεια μετα απο καποιες προσοπικες περιπετειςς και στεναχωριες.. και μπορω να πω οτι το πνευμα την εκλισιας δινει μια καλη παρηγορια αλλα απ κει και περα αν θες να συνεχησεςι την ζωη σου σε αφηνει καπως μονο παλι νομιζω... γιατι ετσι δυστυος το βιωσα εγω.. ουτε κατεβηκε κανας αγγελος να μου δειξει πως να πορευθω ουτε μπορω να αφηνωμαι ολη την ωρα στον θεο και εγω ναμαι χαλαρος γιατι το βλεπω δεισλειτουργικο... ξαναλεω δν εχω πολυ σχεσηβ με την εκλισιασ απλα παραθετω μια αποψη πως την ειδα εγω αυτον τον λιγο καιρο... οκ ισως ενεργουν οι αγιοι απλα με τοσο ταπεινο τροπο οσπου η ενεργειεςς τους φενωνται στην ζωη μας σαν κατι φυσικο ομως δεν ειναι... δεν ξερω... απλα πιστευω οτι και να θελουμε βοηθεια απο τον θεο αν δεν καταλαβουμε οτι η ζωη ειναι δηκη μας θαμαστε δυσκολα

----------


## plants

> καλησπερα φιλος και στα παιδια.. παρα πολυ καλη η προσεγκηση σου, αλλα εγω επρεπε να ξεκαθαρισω κατι... εσυ δηνεις μια σωστη και καλη προσεγκηση ενος ανθωρπους που βαζει ενεργε την πιστη στην ζβωη του... εγω παρεληψα να αναφερω οτι μια ζωη η,μουν αθεος... και τωρα προσφατα θελησα να στραφω προς την θρησκεια μετα απο καποιες προσοπικες περιπετειςς και στεναχωριες.. και μπορω να πω οτι το πνευμα την εκλισιας δινει μια καλη παρηγορια αλλα απ κει και περα αν θες να συνεχησεςι την ζωη σου σε αφηνει καπως μονο παλι νομιζω... γιατι ετσι δυστυος το βιωσα εγω.. ουτε κατεβηκε κανας αγγελος να μου δειξει πως να πορευθω ουτε μπορω να αφηνωμαι ολη την ωρα στον θεο και εγω ναμαι χαλαρος γιατι το βλεπω δεισλειτουργικο... ξαναλεω δν εχω πολυ σχεσηβ με την εκλισιασ απλα παραθετω μια αποψη πως την ειδα εγω αυτον τον λιγο καιρο... οκ ισως ενεργουν οι αγιοι απλα με τοσο ταπεινο τροπο οσπου η ενεργειεςς τους φενωνται στην ζωη μας σαν κατι φυσικο ομως δεν ειναι... δεν ξερω... απλα πιστευω οτι και να θελουμε βοηθεια απο τον θεο αν δεν καταλαβουμε οτι η ζωη ειναι δηκη μας θαμαστε δυσκολα


Καλημέρα Ιασονα.Έχουμε και τα βιβλία των Αγίων. Αυτά καθοδηγούν και βοηθάνε και είναι σαν οδηγίες.

----------


## ayurveda13

> Καλημέρα Ιάσονα. Ειδικά η νηστεία με την έννοια του να μη τρως ή να τρως λίγο είναι πολύ σημαντική. Είναι η μητέρα των αρετών. πχ αν δοκιμάσει κάποιος για μία μέρα να μη φάει θα δει πνευματική διαφορά στον εαυτό του την επόμενη μέρα. Καλό είναι να έχει άδεια και καθοδήγηση από τον πνευματικό του πατέρα ωστόσο για να μην συμβούν κακά πράγματα.
> 
> Χρειάζεται και υπομονή για να νηστέψει και να μη φάει κάποιος νομίζω.


Η πνευματικοτητα κατά τη νηστεία έχει πολύ απλή χημική εξήγηση εάν καποιος κατέχει τα βασικά του πώς λειτουργεί το ανθρώπινο σώμα και ο νους

----------


## ftatl

> Πάντως αυτή η διαστροφή που υπάρχει να θεωρούν ότι το ευσεβές είναι κακό και η αμαρτία καλό είναι τρομερή.Λίγη ντροπή, λίγη συστολή τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει.Και αμαρτίες να έχει κάνει κάποιος όσο ακραίες και αν είναι είτε σε ποσότητα είτε σε βαρύτητα, πχ πορνεία,βρισιές, αμαρτωλή ζωή γενικότερα να πει τι κάνω? 
> 
> Γιατί η δειλία και η ολιγοψυχία είναι από τα χειρότερα. Να πει μπορώ να σωθώ, να πάω στον Παράδεισο με τη βοήθεια του Θεού. Δε χρειάζεται να τα απορρίπτει εντελώς και να αδιαφορεί προς αυτά. Μπορεί να χρειάζεται πιθανόν μεγάλη δύναμη, πολύ θάρρος να επιστρέψει στο Θεό αν έχει διαπράξει αμαρτίες που τον πνίγουν και τον φέρνουν σε αδιέξοδο, ωστόσο τουλάχιστον να ζητήσει βοήθεια από την προσευχή, να αναζητήσει τα θέματα αυτά, να αρχίσει να πηγαίνει εκκλησία και να εξομολογηθεί, να κοινωνεί συχνά εφόσον του επιτρέψει ο πνευματικός του πατέρας. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν φάρμακα που προσφέρονται και θεραπείες.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είναι παράλογο να ζει κάποιος χωρίς εκκλησιαστική, πνευματική ζωή.Βυθίζεται και όλο και πιο πολύ στο σκοτάδι.Μπορεί να μην το έχει καταλάβει καν αυτό.


Νομίζω ότι σ έχει κυριεύσει ο φόβος γι αυτό θεωρείς ότι πιστευεις στον θεό. Ο θεός δεν είναι αυτός που θα σε κρίνει αλλά εσυ. Ελπίζω να μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι αν μια μέρα δεν κανείς το σταυρο σου.

----------


## plants

> Νομίζω ότι σ έχει κυριεύσει ο φόβος γι αυτό θεωρείς ότι πιστευεις στον θεό. Ο θεός δεν είναι αυτός που θα σε κρίνει αλλά εσυ. Ελπίζω να μην αυτομαστιγώνεσαι αν μια μέρα δεν κανείς το σταυρο σου.


Φόβο κολάσεως έχω.Αν πάω στην κόλαση θα είμαι μακριά από το Θεό, όπως και σε αυτή τη ζωή την επίγεια μπορεί κάποιος να ζει ή να προγεύεται νομίζω κάτι σαν κόλαση αν είναι απομακρυσμένος από το Θεό.

Αλλά δεν είναι ο μόνος λόγος που πιστεύω στο Θεό. Αγαπώ το Θεό, χαίρομαι με το Θεό,ζω για το Θεό, για να είμαι μαζί Του, να είμαι κοντά Του. Και με ειδοποιεί και η συνείδηση ότι πρέπει να αγαπώ το Θεό και να υπακούω σε αυτά που έχει πει και αυτά που λένε οι Άγιοι. 

Δεν ξέρω για ποιον άλλο φόβο αναφέρεσαι. Μπορείς να αναφέρεις για ποιο φόβο γράφεις?

----------


## plants

Ό φυσικός φόβος είναι φρένο

- Γέροντα, φοβάµαι πολύ καί σκέφτοµαι σέ µιά δύσκολη περίσταση τί θά κάνω. Πού οφείλεται ό φόβος;
- Μπορεί κανείς καί άπό µικρός νά έχη πάθει κάτι καί γι' αυτό νά φοβάται. Πολλές φορές µπορεί νά είναι καί φυσικός ό φόβος, αλλά µπορεί νά εΐναι καί από έλλειψη πίστεως, άπό έλλειψη εµπιστοσύνης στον Θεό. Ό φόβος όµως είναι καί φρένο, γιατί βοηθάει νά καταφυγή ό άνθρωπος στον Θεό. Φοβάται ό άνθρωπος καί ζητάει άπό κάπου να πιασθή και αναγκάζεται νά πιασθή άπό τον Θεό.
Βλέπεις, στα θερµά µέρη πού είναι άγριοι άνθρωποι, εκεί υπάρχουν τά άγρια ζώα, τά µεγάλα θηρία, οί βόες κ.λπ., γιά νά αναγκασθούν οί άνθρωποι νά ζητήσουν βοήθεια άπό τον Θεό, νά καταφύγουν στον Θεό, και νά βρουν τον προσανατολισµό τους. Αλλιώς, τί µπορούσε νά τους φρενάρη αυτούς τους ανθρώπους;
Όλα όσα έχει κάνει ό Θεός έχουν κάποιο νόηµα...

- Αυτοί πού δέν γνωρίζουν τόν αληθινό Θεό και άπό φόβο ζητούν βοήθεια, δέχονται βοήθεια;
- Κοίταξε, σηκώνουν το κεφάλι τους προς τά πάνω, και αυτό κάτι είναι. Και γιά τά µικρά παιδιά είναι φρένο ό φόβος. Μερικά παιδιά, αν δέν τά φοβερίσης και λίγο, δέν ακούν κανέναν, ούτε την µάνα ούτε τόν πατέρα. Και εµένα, όταν ήµουν µικρός, µού έλεγαν «ό µπούµπουλος». Ό µικρός στην ηλικία είναι φυσικό νά φοβάται. 'Αλλά όσο µεγαλώνει το παιδάκι, ωριµάζει το µυαλό και υποχωρεί ό φόβος. Ό φυσικός φόβος βοηθάει µόνο στην παιδική ηλικία. Όταν µεγαλώση ό άνθρωπος και φοβάται άπό το τίποτε, τότε είναι νά τόν λυπάσαι! Έρχονται πνευµατικοί άνθρωποι στο Καλύβι και µού λένε «νά, πέθανε κάποιος δίπλα µας και άπό τότε φοβόµαστε συνέχεια», και µε παρακαλούν νά κάνω προσευχή νά τους φύγη ό φόβος. «Έδώ άλλοι προσπαθούν νά έχουν µνήµη θανάτου, τους λέω, και εσύ, πέθανε ό άλλος δίπλα σου, και θέλεις νά δίωξης τόν φόβο!». Φυσικός φόβος υπάρχει λίγο παραπάνω και στις γυναίκες. Λίγες είναι οί γυναίκες πού δέν φοβούνται.
(Άγιος Παΐσιος ο Αγιορείτης)

----------


## Macgyver

μακρια απο φανατισμο και καθε ειδους δογματισμου.................

----------


## ftatl

> Φόβο κολάσεως έχω.Αν πάω στην κόλαση θα είμαι μακριά από το Θεό, όπως και σε αυτή τη ζωή την επίγεια μπορεί κάποιος να ζει ή να προγεύεται νομίζω κάτι σαν κόλαση αν είναι απομακρυσμένος από το Θεό.
> 
> Αλλά δεν είναι ο μόνος λόγος που πιστεύω στο Θεό. Αγαπώ το Θεό, χαίρομαι με το Θεό,ζω για το Θεό, για να είμαι μαζί Του, να είμαι κοντά Του. Και με ειδοποιεί και η συνείδηση ότι πρέπει να αγαπώ το Θεό και να υπακούω σε αυτά που έχει πει και αυτά που λένε οι Άγιοι. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω για ποιον άλλο φόβο αναφέρεσαι. Μπορείς να αναφέρεις για ποιο φόβο γράφεις?


Στο φόβο του θεού στο αν δεν πιστεύεις θα πας στην κόλαση στο αν αμαρτησεις θα πας στην κόλαση. Πιστεύεις ότι ο θεός θα σε στείλει στην κόλαση ; Εμενα αυτά μου φαίνονται αδιανόητα ο θεός αν έχει αγάπη συγχωρεί τα πάντα το θέμα είναι εσυ που θα κατατάξεις τον εαυτό σου μετά. Αν θα τον συγχωρέσεις και θα νιώθεις καλά. Και αυτό νομίζω είναι στη θέληση του ανθρώπου η κόλαση η ο παράδεισος.

----------


## ayurveda13

Τι διαβαζω δεν το πιστεύω ...ο μεσαίωνας και ο σκοταδισμός ακόμα και σε νέους ανθρώπους ...πραγματικά κριμα.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Βρισκω παρηγορια στον Χριστό αλλά ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.
> 
> Ανσηυχω για το τι υπαρχει μετα τον θάνατο. 
> 
> Θα ξαναδουμε τους αγαπημενους μας? ακομη και τιποτα να μην υπάρχει, η σκεψη ότι οι αγαπημενοι μας ειναι τιποτα με θλιβει πολυ. επισης, σκεφτομαι και αν ειναι σε εναν κακο μέρος (οχι απο καποια θρησκεια απαραιτητα)?
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να το διαχειρστω ολο αυτο.


H πίστη σε μια ανώτερη δύναμη είναι παρηγοριά, εμπνεει και κινητοποιεί!! Να εμπιστεύεσαι εσύ πώς νιώθεις για την πίστη που έχεις και να μη δινεις βάση σε αντιλογίες που ανατρέπουν την ισορροπία σου. Αν εσύ γίνεσαι καλύτερος και πιο δυνατός πιστεύοντας, τί σε νοιάζει τι λέει ο Χ, Ψ, Ζ κλπ??

Μετα το θάνατο είναι μυστήριο η φάση. Κανεις δεν ξέρει 100%. Και κανεις δεν μπορει να σου αποδείξει είτε ότι υπάρχει είτε ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα. 

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα ξαναδώ τους αγαπημένους μου. Μου δίνει δύναμη αυτή η σκέψη και την καλλιεργώ.

----------


## Ted

Περνώ από μια πάρα πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο. Χάνω την πίστη μου. Τόσος πόνος γιατί? Που είναι ο Θεός???

----------


## plants

> Περνώ από μια πάρα πολύ δύσκολη περίοδο. Χάνω την πίστη μου. Τόσος πόνος γιατί? Που είναι ο Θεός???


Και για αυτά τα θέματα υπάρχουν απαντήσεις. Αν θέλεις ψάξε τα, αναζήτησέ τα.

----------


## Ted

> Και για αυτά τα θέματα υπάρχουν απαντήσεις. Αν θέλεις ψάξε τα, αναζήτησέ τα.


Περνώ για χρόνια δύσκολες καταστάσεις και πάντα το έψαχνα, πάντα έψαχνα τον λόγο. Δεν παραπονιόμουν αλλά προσευχόμουν και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω το θέλημα του. Τώρα είναι διαφορετικά. Θέλει να μου πάρει τον σύντροφο μου. Αυτόν που πέρασα τα ΠΆΝΔΕΙΝΑ για να είμαι μαζί του. Και τώρα που τα κατάφερα και μόλις είπα επιτέλους έρχεται να του δώσει μια ανίατη ασθένεια. Γιατί? Απλά γιατί..

----------


## Noctis

> Περνώ για χρόνια δύσκολες καταστάσεις και πάντα το έψαχνα, πάντα έψαχνα τον λόγο. Δεν παραπονιόμουν αλλά προσευχόμουν και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω το θέλημα του. Τώρα είναι διαφορετικά. Θέλει να μου πάρει τον σύντροφο μου. Αυτόν που πέρασα τα ΠΆΝΔΕΙΝΑ για να είμαι μαζί του. Και τώρα που τα κατάφερα και μόλις είπα επιτέλους έρχεται να του δώσει μια ανίατη ασθένεια. Γιατί? Απλά γιατί..


Φοβάμαι ότι ο θεός δεν είναι πουθενά. Για μένα τα όλα για κάποιο λόγο γίνονται και τα παρελκόμενα είναι λόγια του αέρα. Ο μοναδικός θεός του σύμπαντος μας είναι η τύχη (οι πιθανότητες δηλαδή). Μην ψάχνεις απαντήσεις από ανθρώπους που πιστεύουν ότι ένα βιβλίο έχει όλες τις απαντήσεις και που ο θεός που πιστεύουν είναι ο μοναδικός αληθινός και εντελώς τυχαία, ο θεός που πιστεύουν στην χώρα τους. Αν χάνεις αυτόν που αγαπάς και η ιατρική δεν μπορεί να τον σώσει, προσπάθησε να περάσεις χρόνο μαζί του και να τον φροντίζεις όσο μπορείς. Αν υπάρχει θεός, αυτό θα ήθελε από εσένα. Όχι προσευχές και μαγιολίκια.

----------


## JacksonJayden

Faith, like love, is an element that bonds together relationships. And we lose faith like we lose love — for many reasons. Loss comes from misunderstandings, personality conflicts, tragic circumstances, ill treatment and our own ignorance, to name a few.
...................
Fashion Mentions is one-stop destination for Latest Fashion Trends, Skin Care,insider beauty secrets, Makeup product reviews, and more

----------


## adrfinance1

> Βρισκω παρηγορια στον Χριστό αλλά ότα διαβάζω καποια arguments εναντια στον Χριστιανισμό, άρχιζω να σκέφτομαι ότι ο Χριστιανισμός ίσως είναι απλα μια παράδοση και τίπτοα άλλο.
> 
> Ανσηυχω για το τι υπαρχει μετα τον θάνατο. 
> 
> Θα ξαναδουμε τους αγαπημενους μας? ακομη και τιποτα να μην υπάρχει, η σκεψη ότι οι αγαπημενοι μας ειναι τιποτα με θλιβει πολυ. επισης, σκεφτομαι και αν ειναι σε εναν κακο μέρος (οχι απο καποια θρησκεια απαραιτητα)?
> 
> 
> δεν μπορω να το διαχειρστω ολο αυτο.


Μακάρι να υπάρχει Θεός το εύχομαι πραγματικά!!

----------

